# Christmas Gifts IX! (Enter here!)



## csshih (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey All!


This is year nine for the Christmas Give-away .. I've got the santa hat this year, thank you, ksbman for running 7 years of giveaways! The format and rules will basically be the same, thank you for letting me use the text!


This thread is for entering the giveaway, just post in the thread asking to be in! I am sorry for posting this so late, I should have done this much earlier, but I got confused with how to run things. I am sorry guys. 
As a result I will give this thread a week so people can enter.


I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and we've gotten a pretty positive response this year! Currently, there are quite a few lights in the hat.





Saturday, December 3, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list.


This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 


PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 


I won’t mention what lights are available until December 3 . I'll be posting some sneak peeks as this thread is late. Sorry again.

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.


This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 


- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out, you don’t qualify. 
- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you signed up for CPF just to join the giveaway, you don't qualify . If you signed up after 11/1/11 (lots of 1s!), I'm afraid you can't participate! (exceptions can be made)


The two new rules are:


- All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
- If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year? 


The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.


Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a lot of lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.


I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.


The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times.


On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.


After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.


The economy hasn't been the greatest this year either.. a heartfelt, "thank you!" to all the donators for sparing what they have to make others happy.


----------



## csshih (Nov 26, 2011)

ALL GONE! :santa:
1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
3. Electrolumens EDC-MCE (neutral white version) -- small chips to anodizing, generously donated by etheralshade
4. Surefire 9Z weaponlight kit, 9Z(a 9Z looks similar to a z3 but has a longer smooth portion) with newer hex head M2 bezel, P90 and P91, tapeswitch, barrel clamp, and V70 speed holster, generously donated by etheralshade
5. Sunwayman V10R Ti -- with pocket clip, minor carry wear, generously donated by etheralshade
6. Surefire 6P with M61W -- Bored for 18650 cells, and using old fashioned smooth bezel (from the 9Z above) rather than a Z44, generously donated by etheralshade
7. SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in (Production version of Gene's now classic creation),generously donated by Monocrom
8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom
9. Fenix P3D Q5 in Natural finish (comes with Fenix open-top belt pouch for it), generously donated by Monocrom
10. Surefire 6P-GM Including its original P60 lamp assembly with unknown power-on hours, I'll throw in 2 dropins - one is a more practical 1-amp 5-mode XP-G based drop in for everyday illumination and the other is a handcrafted SSC P7 3-level 2.8A AMC-based dropin that he put together, generously donated by KevinL note from Kevin: This was the 2nd Surefire light I bought as a flashaholic, nearly 7 years ago. It is still in outstanding physical condition, I'd rate it a 9/10 at least. It's time for the 6P to move on and do some more good in the world. Recommend running that from 17670s - it's a true LED HOLA option delivering hundreds of lumens output.
11. Peak Logan QTC, power level 4, 99%+ condition, generously donated by Scout24
12. Zebralight H31Fw, no box, generously donated by Scout24
13. Zebralight SC31w, no box, generously donated by Scout24
14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24
15. Thrunite Ti firefly, generously donated by Scout24
16. Fenix L2D CE, Black *UK ONLY*, generously donated by Tomcat!
17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval
18. Solarforce L2i with new XM-l drop in. Runs on three aaa's (included), generously donated by medieval
19. Dereelight DBS V2 with 3 mode hi/med/low, 3SD 5a Q2 neutral (to my eyes) tint. Comes with WF 138 charger and two AW 18650's, lightly used, generously donated by medieval
20. SS Peak El Captain Level 8, generously donated by timmyns
21. Quark MiNi AA², R5 Edition, generously donated by LED ninja
22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc
23. iTP A1 EOS Stainless Steel. It's been polished and has had the keychain attachment cut off. donated by mvyrmnd
24. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 
25. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 
26. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 
27. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 
28. Preon Revo SS w/ Neutral XP-G. Good condition but a few nicks, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond
29. Neutral XM-L modded Nitecore SR3 w/ 18650 extension tube, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond
30. solarforce complete body with a solarforce 4,2 volt xml dropin and 2 aw 2600 batteries + a Fenix L0D w/batteries! donated by anonymous (contact me with your addy and I'll send the message to the donor  )
31. kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave
32. Peak Lego Fun #1: 2 brass pocket bodies, a brass 3-LED head and a stainless Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined
33. Peak Lego Fun #2: a brass pocket and a brass lug body, stainless 3-LED head and brass Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined
34. Peak Lego Fun #3: 2 HA pocket bodies, an HA 10280 lug body, a stainless XP-G #8 head and two neutral rebel heads with the unfortunate greenish tint, generously donated by notrefined
35. Fenix PD31 with batteries, generously donated by jhc37013
36. Quark 123² Turbo "X", generously donated by ksbman
37. Quark "X" AA² Tactical, generously donated by ksbman
38. NovaTac 120T, Black, generously donated by ksbman
39. Olight M21 Warrior, generously donated by ksbman
40. ZebraLight H31 Headlamp, generously donated by ksbman
41. Surefire LX2 LumaMax, generously donated by ksbman, claimed by *mgt131*
42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
43, Arc AAA Titanium+, generously donated by 44. ksbman
44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus
45. Inova X2, black, generously donated by caltemus
46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo 
47. HDS 140 Tactical, nano charger, and AW RCR123, generously donated by sloan
48. Olight M21X, generously donated by AardvarkSagus of Laymanslights
49. Lumahunter MPV, generously donated by jvc55349
50. Kershaw Zing, generously donated by xian13

The LIST!
mgt131: 41. Surefire LX2 LumaMax, generously donated by ksbman
SuLyMaN: 37. Quark "X" AA² Tactical, generously donated by ksbman
Miri: 43, Arc AAA Titanium +, generously donated by 44. ksbman
hydrou: 5. Sunwayman V10R Ti -- with pocket clip, minor carry wear, generously donated by etheralshade
neal71: 46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo
potpot: 47. HDS 140 Tactical, nano charger, and AW RCR123, generously donated by sloan
MikhailO: 39. Olight M21 Warrior, generously donated by ksbman. + 24 Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman
Beamer4D: 21.Quark MiNi AA², R5 Edition, generously donated by LED ninja + 25 Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman
Blight: 40. ZebraLight H31 Headlamp, generously donated by ksbman + 26 Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman
jh333233: 4. Surefire 9Z weaponlight kit, 9Z, generously donated by etheralshade
tyrantrave: 6. Surefire 6P with M61W -- Bored for 18650 cells, and using old fashioned smooth bezel (from the 9Z above) rather than a Z44, generously donated by etheralshade
Timmyns: 12. Zebralight H31Fw donated by Scout24
DVN: 28. Preon Revo SS w/ Neutral XP-G. Good condition but a few nicks, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond + 27. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice & 16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!
legtu: 29. Neutral XM-L modded Nitecore SR3 w/ 18650 extension tube, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond & 44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus
varmit: 19. Dereelight DBS V2 with 3 mode hi/med/low, 3SD 5a Q2 neutral (to my eyes) tint. Comes with WF 138 charger and two AW 18650's, lightly used, generously donated by medieval & 1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
Persefone: 38. NovaTac 120T, Black, generously donated by ksbman. & 2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
MattE: # 48, Olight M21X, generously donated by AardvarkSagus & 22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc
ico: 36. Quark 123² Turbo "X", generously donated by ksbman & 8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom
eternity: 10. Surefire 6P-GM... generously donated by KevinL & 17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval
Nomad: # 3. Electrolumens EDC-MCE (neutral white version) -- small chips to anodizing, generously donated by etheralshade & 15. Thrunite Ti firefly, generously donated by Scout24
PaulSR: #35. Fenix PD31 with batteries, generously donated by jhc37013 & 45. Inova X2, black, generously donated by caltemus
goki: 49. Lumahunter MPV, generously donated by jvc55349 & _23. iTP A1 EOS Stainless Steel. It's been polished and has had the keychain attachment cut off. donated by mvyrmnd
_
H-Man: #30 solarforce complete body with a solarforce 4,2 volt xml dropin and 2 aw 2600 batteries + a Fenix L0D w/batteries! & 34. Peak Lego Fun #3: 2 HA pocket bodies, an HA 10280 lug body, a stainless XP-G #8 head and two neutral rebel heads with the unfortunate greenish tint, generously donated by notrefined
REDAT9-AP1: 18. Solarforce L2i with new XM-l drop in. Runs on three aaa's (included), generously donated by medieval & 9. Fenix P3D Q5 in neutral finish (comes with Fenix open-top pouch for it) , generously donated by Monocrom
dealgrabber2002: 13. Zebralight SC31w, no box, generously donated by Scout24 & 50. Kershaw Zing, generously donated by xian13
dobermann100: #7. SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in (Production version of Gene's now classic creation),generously donated by Monocrom & 14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24
StylisticGambit: 20. SS Peak El Captain Level 8, generously donated by timmyns & 42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman
raynstacy: 11. Peak Logan QTC, power level 4, 99%+ condition, generously donated by Scout24 & 32. Peak Lego Fun #1: 2 brass pocket bodies, a brass 3-LED head and a stainless Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined

Sinjz:  31. kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave & 33. Peak Lego Fun #2: a brass pocket and a brass lug body, stainless 3-LED head and brass Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined 
Soulraiser: taken care of


----------



## PaulSR (Nov 27, 2011)

Didn't want to be the first, but I would like to be considered. I have been out of work for about 18 months and constantly looking without anything coming of it. Renting a room from a family friend, my fiance and I live in the room, she is unable to work. Christmas will be a little thin this year for both of us. 

I really enjoy reading all the posts and would love to have a "quality" light, but it is currently not in my nonexistent budget!

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd also like to join. I'm still in school with about 2 years more before I graduate so I do not have enough disposable "savings" to spend. I do have one high end light though I got it at a very huge discount. 
I hope my location does work for this event too.

Thanks


----------



## MikhailO (Nov 27, 2011)

I am a full time student, and I'd like to join the list. I did join the giveaway before, and I received a big THOR spotlight converted to HID. I rarely use it, but it has come in handy on the occasions I've needed to. I can't afford to buy a decent every day kind of light, my part time job cut my hours to nothing and I'm lucky if I can make rent. Also, I'm a single guy with no family, so this will almost certainly be the only present I get. It's really great that you guys are doing this! 

-Mikhail

P.S. I have no idea what that Thor spotlight is worth, I have no idea what the specs are on it since it's a conversion. It weighs like 20 lbs, so it's a really specialized piece of equipment. It rocks though!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok guys...Let me post. I'd like to be considered this year. I cannot afford to buy a light atm nor could I last year. Circumstances changed and I had to take a loan and do stuffs irl which pretty much cash strapped me.

Last year I was in giveaway among the last candidates to choose. It was a sweet nitecore ez-aa (heavy ano wear) which has been of fantastic use to me!
Been using it to look around dark corners, to fix my pc, used a couple of times as bed side lamp when my lbuld burnt, used in power cuts, used to pick broken glass in my house thrice and much much more ^_^.
I understand that I am not technically eligible but heh, its xmas and if any chance, I'd like to be counted in. Cheers.


----------



## H-Man (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd like to join. As it is the little money I earn doing odd jobs goes towards gas, I haven't been able to get a steady job since my hands are giving me trouble with just the workload from school and I plan to keep a 3.0 in school this year to make up for the bad grades caused by PTSD (short version is that I couldn't trust anyone at all during my 9th and 10th grade, with some recovery in 11th, but still prone to breakdowns when something triggers a toxic memory.) 
The best light I have is an ultrastinger with a decayed battery and melted lens that my dad found somewhere.
I want to have a light that is dependable, but my current financial situation forced me to forgo buying a light during the summer and it hasn't improved.


----------



## Miri (Nov 27, 2011)

I fought with myself if I should join this nice giveaway as I am quite new to cpf and have not participated for a long time to give something back to the community, yet.

However, I could use a nice thing to light up these dim and dark winter evenings. And as I am currently a signle-mom with only a part time job, my savings will be spent for a toy for my 1,5 year old daughter, but there will be no one this year to make me a joy for christmas.

But I will leave it up to you, if I qualify for this year.

Nevertheless, thanks and have a nice christmas season!


----------



## Nomad (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I have participated in the past, and I still have the light from last year. It's a great light, and I use it at work all the time. It's my only high end light. It's an Olight Warrior. I did get a firefly custom light years ago, and I passed that along to someone else. It definitely showed its age but it's a really good light. I actually have nothing left other than the Olight and accompanying batteries. My ex and I split up a little over a year ago and a lot of my decent stuff disappeared when her family came to help her move. I am crushingly poor, as in I don't know how I'm going to put gas in the car. I am back in school, and haven't been able to get a decent job that'll give me any significant number of hours. VERY frustrating! Receiving a light was the highlight of my Christmas last year, and it was the only present I received. I'd really like to be in on the drawing this year.


----------



## legtu (Nov 27, 2011)

i'd like to join please. i've been unemployed for almost a year (still am but getting by with the help of freelance jobs). i still have my trusty l0p-se and cpf safelight with me, the xm-3 that i got before was destroyed by a leaky batt and have since sold the others in order to bring food to the table. hopefully, christmas would be 'brighter' this year.


----------



## Persefone (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello, i also did join the giveaway last year but my situation is the same. I'm still a student and this should be the final year. During this year i saved some money but i spent all for my animals  However i'm happy because my cat "Mia" now is fine after a surgery. She had a "stone" (1,34cm) in the bladder. 
If someone wants further infos about my animals, pm me ;-)
So i'd like to be considered for this year if possible,

Thank you
Anna Maria


----------



## tyrantrave (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to be considered to join! I'm a student about to graduate so I can't work in order to get my grades up. I got a Solarforce L2i which unfortunately has stopped working. I can't really afford to get another torch now. CPF is a great community and I'm looking forward to a great event!


----------



## Timmyns (Nov 28, 2011)

One more gift-receiver from last year's giveaway, but also a donor this year.  The light I got is truly great but it didn't get that much use so I wouldn't mind passing it on. And since financial situation out here is as crappy as ever and my flashlight budget is still non-existent I would like try my luck again this year and be included in the receiving list.


----------



## potpot (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to be considered in this giveaway. Although I have a job, my salary barely covers my daily expenses. I've only started learning about high-end lights recently and with the prices that I'm seeing, I doubt that I'll be able to save enough cash to buy one in xx years to come. :mecry:


----------



## csshih (Nov 28, 2011)

ah, looks like the profiles got a bit reset from last year.

make sure your "about me" is filled out again!

Craig


----------



## varmint (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all I would like to be considered for the give away, I lost my job due to the economy here in the US about 18 mo ago, I started raising cattle or did and the drough about did away with all of that as I had no grass to sustain my herd, I am new to flashlights and do qualify as a everyday user, I do meet the criteria listed.
Thanks to all as I really enjoy reading and posting here, everyone have a great Christmas and holidays.
Larry


----------



## machtig (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to DONATE a light. Pristine Olight T20 with holster, lanyard, and spare orings, etc. Someone in the know contact me with how to go about donating it.

Brian

sneedbd at gmail dot com


----------



## DVN (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm still a poor student and don't have any expendable income for the awesome flashlights I read about all the time on here. A new flashlight would definitely be a fantastic Christmas gift. I would love to be included this year. Thank you so much to everyone.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 28, 2011)

machtig said:


> I'd like to DONATE a light. Pristine Olight T20 with holster, lanyard, and spare orings, etc. Someone in the know contact me with how to go about donating it.
> 
> Brian
> 
> sneedbd at gmail dot com



Brian, *csshih* is the one running the show. He's also the guy who started this thread.  BTW that's a good light!


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 29, 2011)

machtig said:


> I'd like to DONATE a light. Pristine Olight T20 with holster, lanyard, and spare orings, etc. Someone in the know contact me with how to go about donating it.
> 
> Brian
> 
> sneedbd at gmail dot com


The donation thread is here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325353-Donations-Needed-for-Christmas-Gifts-IX!
Send csshih an email to the address listed in the the 1st post there.


----------



## mgt131 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys,
I would love to be considered in this again. I'll start off by saying however, that obviously I am not much of a "contributor" according to my post count so I would understand if I do not qualify. I can also say however, that I am an avid follower of the forum and visit at least 2-3 times a week here just to keep up with what's new. I am up to date on most of the new torches- I was just explaining to someone yesterday how I felt that flashlights are a good representation of how fast our society's technology is advancing- I used to browse around here back in the day's of the luxIII that one would be happy with 50-60 lumens from; now only ~4 years later we have LED's like the xml pushing in the thousands of lumens from the same voltage. 

But anyways, back to the point. I was a receiver in last years giveaway, though I was picked last and chose a pair of 18650's (which I was quite happy with!). I originally used them in my first light, an ultrafire 501 with an R2, but it died so I replaced it with an ultrafire 504 with an XML. So that's my only light, I am quite happy with it and use those same 18650's in it to this day. I would love to add another light to my collection, possibly an edc that would be nice .

Like many others on here, I am a college student and frankly, just dont' have the spending money to use on flashlights as much as I would love to buy new lights every week . Believe me, if I could I would have many more lights. That said, i'd be very, very appreciative to receive something this year and double my collection! I'm sure I will make good use of it.

-mgt


----------



## goki (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd like to be considered again in this. Part time student here with no disposable income. I still use the LD01 (as my EDC) that I got from last year while my main go-to light (w/c I also got from last time), I gave to a relative who needs it more than I do. With no disposable income to spend on a light, I try to get by with my only EDC on my nightly walk home.


----------



## Soulraiser (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am interested in getting in on this as I am a High School student, working to help out my family, I don't truly have the money to pay any extra towards lights as it is all going towards bills/groceries. If possible I wouldn't mind being involved and Thank you all very much.


----------



## eternity (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello,

I would also like to be considered for this. I'm a high school student with no money.  I've been lurking on an off for awhile now, but still don't own many lights. The ones I do own would fall into the budget light category, including the few I've modded on my own (from mod parts I got from here last year). Please add me as a participant in this thread.


----------



## hydrou (Dec 1, 2011)

My story to be told would cover some lines, but to cut it short:

I graduated from university some time ago, got my first job not right away, but some time later. Then lost it due to insolvency of my company soon thereafter again. Since then, I am jumping from part-time job to part-time job without any perspective to find a full position. Besides that I got married and divorced this year as my wife did not want to have that uncertainness anymore. She took away almost all of my stuff including my Holy Grail as she knew exactly what it ment to me: my Muyshondt Nautilus with trit lantern, which both items I received from the last two christmas events here at cpf. I am not sure if she just sold it for profit or throw it away to annoy me, but that does not matter anymore. She is gone and after some hard time I finally feel relieved and free again. Alas, I still have to pay alimony to her as she does not want to work.

Therefore, I would be very grateful, if I could be considered this year again.

Thanks and have a nice and pleasant Advent Season!


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 1, 2011)

First time joining the event since registration
I would like to participate in the event too.
Im a full time students in Hong Kong, my major perspective to lights is, they are your friends
I didnt know why im so obsessed in flashlight,maybe due to science(I study 3 major science subjects). But i really liked them, they are like my jewels
I sleep with them every night, sometimes cleaning them and disassembling them for maintainence, and examining them for fun
Maybe im a perfectionist, if i accidentally punchtured my light(didnt know which word's better) and made a notch, my heart pains to death 
Mostly, i own cheapie chinese lights(The brands called "PaiLiDe", not even whateverfire) and i enjoy moding them for fun or trying to enhance the beam
When i hang out, even its unnecessary in normal situation, i bring my light with me, in the pocket
I treasure them, and they protect me
This is my true feeling, not written just for the event

May everybody have a peaceful xmas


----------



## Beamer4D (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, this is such a generous thing people are doing. I have not participated in the past but I was hoping maybe I could this year. I am a student much like many others on here and as you can probably imagine, I have very little money to spend on flashlights. I see some of the collections some people have and my mouth waters, haha. I guess I'm in the right forum. Who knows, maybe some day when I'm done with school I'll be able to have my own awesome collection and I'll be able to donate some as well, but for now I would be ecstatic if I could start with this giveaway. Do I qualify? Thank you so much to everyone involved in this. It's really something I don't think I see very often, let alone on an internet forum of complete strangers. Happy holidays to all.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 2, 2011)

machtig mgt131 Soulraiser fill out your profile. Don't have to be specific like me. Just knowing if you are in North America or Europe would help greatly in answering your questions.
Some flashlights are not available in Europe, others only available in Europe. This is even more important in fixed lighting with incan household bulbs being discontinued. 115V 60Hz vs. 230V 50Hz. Different bases.

I have been contacted by 2 other members in my town which I met and others across Canada because my location was published. Ended up meeting a lot of members in my area.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I would like to be considered again for the Christmas giveaway. I am still in school, only one more year left. I do have a part time job, but that pays my rent, utilities, and food. I guess car too. I am not sure if I qualify since I bought a zebra light from the marketplace. 

I got a light a two years ago from monocrom, it was a fenix tk10 with some energizer primaries. I actually still carry the tk10 as my edc, and I ended up keeping the batteries because they were not fully gone. Put them in the zebra h31 and it runs great. (I might have a problem with throwing things away.)


----------



## Blight (Dec 3, 2011)

A little hopped up on cough meds right now. Coughing so much I'm getting headaches. 

I'd also like to be considered for this Christmas giveaway. I've graduated, but still no job. Had to moved back home to save money. My transition to adulthood hasn't been going as smoothly as I would of liked.  I'm in a dark place, pun intended. This thread is one of the few things I'm looking forward to, as I can't afford to be buying new lights anytime soon. Got the Maglite 6c and a Petzl Tikka from last year. I still remember really wanting that ElectronGuru G2, but it got stolen from me at the last second by the guy right before me! :hairpull: I'm (half) joking.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 3, 2011)

by the way, any definition for "high-end"?


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 3, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> by the way, any definition for "high-end"?


Not really but I do remember ksbman disqualifying a person with a Gatlight and another equally expensive light on the way.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, a full-blown custom light would definitely qualify as high-end.


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2011)

it's almost time! 

Craig


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2011)

second post updated. Drawing to commence soon! (6PM, PST!)

Craig


----------



## MattE (Dec 3, 2011)

I would like to be considered for this giveaway.

I have been in between jobs for a long time, hence if I get the chance to receive one of the light it will be a real user for me

Thanks
Matt


----------



## H-Man (Dec 3, 2011)

23 entrees and at least 35 items. Now that is what I call a respectable community.


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2011)

H-Man said:


> 23 entrees and at least 35 items. Now that is what I call a respectable community.



definitely! I'd add in some more ThruNite TIs but my shipment has not arrived yet. doh!
the list has been posted!






let me know if there are any errors.

Craig


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2011)

...


----------



## DVN (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, those are some awesome flashlights  Can't wait. Thanks again to all the donors, it' really generous of you all.

PS: I'm assuming you meant to type DVN not CVN  , unless i've been bumped off the list by my evil twin, lol.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 3, 2011)

The event is quite hot


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks Keith for the pm informing me of the mistakes. fixed!. currently on the road so I had to remote in. lucky the doc was still open!

craig


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 3, 2011)

omg. Thanks so much guys....I cant actually believe I'm second. Very happy and thanks again guys! Now off to some research before I choose.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope i could get the LX2, not by the price but the dream :/
Last time i wanted to buy it myself but i found out that the discount was not available to LED light (It was almost 25%)
The savings.... nevermind


----------



## medieval (Dec 4, 2011)

It's great to see this tradition continue. Should the recipients post there pick choice here, or will there be another thread?
Thanks for taking this on Craig.
Jason


----------



## varmint (Dec 4, 2011)

Where will the "PICK" list be posted?


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 4, 2011)

varmint said:


> Where will the "PICK" list be posted?



What do you mean by pick list??
If you mean what light you choose, you will have to wait your turn and post there.
If you mean the light that you have already chosen, the owner of the light will send it through mail.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 4, 2011)

Now just to hope that I get to choose a light that makes my k2 get demoted to loaner status (my dad seems to have taken a liking of my k2 light.)


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2011)

medieval said:


> It's great to see this tradition continue. Should the recipients post there pick choice here, or will there be another thread?
> Thanks for taking this on Craig.
> Jason



Right here is fine! comments and further excitement works here, too 



varmint said:


> Where will the "PICK" list be posted?



Second post! SuLyMaN has the rest of the info down 

Craig


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

It was 3am a while ago and I just stopped writing my paper. I was going to sleep but I saw that I was picked and I can't sleep anymore because of excitement. I still have a class later. Please let me sleep:tired:

Thank you guys!


----------



## mgt131 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I got picked first. What an amazing list of donations. I can't tell you guys how much I appreciate this, one day hopefully i'll be in the financial well-being to give back to this community.

After a long debate (and waiting last night while cpf was down...) iv'e decided to graciously accept 
41. Surefire LX2 LumaMax, generously donated by ksbman

It was between that and the SR3, but iv'e always wanted a Surefire but never thought actually owning one would be a reality. This is literally a dream come true. This will be replacing my well-used Ultrafire light. So happy!! Thanks ksbman.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy premature selectification ksbman!

It is not 6pm in the west yet!

Ohhhhh- someone pick mine!


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm writing papers, too. I'm very impressed with the list this year  couple of last minute entries! 

Craig


----------



## varmint (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a thank you to everyone who made this happen.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey all... I would like 2 join if it is not to late... this would be my first time participating in this... I'm not out of work but I don't have any extra money to spend. I'm 25yrs. old and am the sole provider to my girlfriend and 2yr old son. Unfortunetly my girlfriend has been out of work since March of 2010. my income alone was not enough for us to b on our own so we rent a room in her family's house. However even with that I still come up short sometimes on bills... due to my current situation I have not been able to treat myself to something nice since then, so this would b a nice and much appreciated gift for myself. Hopefully if next next year my situation is better I would like to return the favor for someone else and donate a light myself... thanks...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

If it's not too late, I would like to be considered for this Christmas giveaway. I currently working at a restaurant that doesn't pay well. I live by myself and has pay for everything . After I pay off my rent, credit cards (minimum payment), loan, and utilities, I have very little left for gas and food. My car is dying but I have no money to buy another used car. I changed all the small parts, but still dying almost on a daily base. I have not buy flashlight for a long time. I only post in the "trade section" to get something I like. I might be a bit well off then some of the cpfer that posted here, but would like to be consider if possible. If there is not enough to pass around, I will gladly withdraw.

Current lights:
Eagletac p100a2
Fenix E01
Inova X1 (got in a trade)

Thank you!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi guys. My turn is up and there are so many many great lights to choose from. However, I can only use AA,AAA or D cells as the cost of other batteries are prohibitive 

I will thus go with
*37.Quark "X" AA² Tactical, generously donated by ksbman.*
Having a multi mode light with a moonlight mode was a dream for me 

Thanks so much csshih and ksbman. Merry xmas and happy new year


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Craig, 

I don't see my light up in your list. Did you overlook it?


----------



## RCantor (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, you guys are great! I wont have time to participate this year but maybe next I can donate something. Merrrrry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## legtu (Dec 5, 2011)

nice list of lights! hopefully at least 2 participants get to post their choices each day so that this gets finished before december ends, the excitement is just too unbearable.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 5, 2011)

Erm.... A disclaimer first:
No offense to anyone nor due to the LX2(As following text may induce people to think abt it) and im not a greedy person
But may i question or ask for clarification:
Regarding the "Join date" and "Posts"
Why some of the participants have registered for over a year and they dont even have 50 posts
Sorry for the offense if i made any and im NOT discriminating newcomers
At least they should interact with the forum but not just come for the event, right?
I apologize for any violation, i didnt mean to harm any of CPFer
Maybe im an overly emotive person
I admit that i was disappointed that someone with a few post only and registered for a year is in front of me in the queue
I will never say that people join CPF just for the event
And respecting the host is more important than any lights
I hope that next year's Xmas event would come up with some improvement
Once again, i apologize to CPF


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, I dont think "More post no., the higher class" is right,
Post number is not everything but it shows interactivity and connectivity with CPF


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2011)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I don't see my light up in your list. Did you overlook it?



I thought I forgot something. added!
jh, CPF had a crash where a lot of posts were lost, including all the posts from last year's giveaway. That might explain the relatively low post count 

Craig


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Post number is not everything but it shows interactivity and connectivity with CPF



Normally, yes it would. But as Craig mentioned, the site experienced a huge crash that wiped out posts pretty much from Nov. 2010 to about Mar. 2011.

It was huge, and those posts from those months were nearly all lost. I lost about 500 posts myself. Some lost less, and I'm sure that other forum Regulars lost even more than that. So this year, post count means even less than it normally does.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 5, 2011)

That is a great light that has been overlooked (olight m21x). Unfortunately, those battery costs are prohibitive for me and thus I will stick to AAA,AA and D cells 


@jh333233: I understand your feelings but IMHO the host is the one in charge. He and the donors of this great community are doing us a FAVOUR organising such an event. As such, whoever they have chosen to be eligible and whatever donations they have made I respect and would not argue.

I have my own opinions about who should and should not participate but in the end, it is csshih in command and I/we should respect that. I know you are a bit (at least you sound) dissapointed about that surefire, but heh, anything you will be getting has no cost bar gratitude and thank you to the organisers and donors!!.

So cheer up and pray that the light you want is not chosen 

Sorry for slight OT.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2011)

Next up . . . *Miri*


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't participated a whole lot lately myself but that's largely because I had nothing new to contribute and the search function answers most of my questions.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Mono and Csshih for the explanation
Lets continue the event


----------



## Miri (Dec 5, 2011)

I just came home from work to see that the choosing list and the pick order has already been posted. So many and nice lights! Thanks to the grateful donors!

Please be a little bit patient, I will try to hurry and post my choice asap.


----------



## IcantC (Dec 5, 2011)

Great gesture done every year by you guys. I will go see if I have any lights left to give away. Started giving some away around thanksgiving time so might be gone. 

Btw notice many less than 20 post peeps often come back during this time? I hope no one abuses this system.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is such an awesome event, a huge THANK YOU to everyone that donated.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 5, 2011)

My light from Christmas giveaway 2009. It has been on my bag 95% of the days since then. I take my school bag pretty much everywhere I go. Only time it comes off is when I am going camping or hunting, then it goes on my belt.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2011)

IcantC said:


> Btw notice many less than 20 post peeps often come back during this time? I hope no one abuses this system.



Once again, giant forum crash that wiped out a ton of posts from all registered members. Posts from Nov. 2010 - Mar. 2011 simply gone.

I recognize a few names from last year's Giveaway. Many of whom had a bigger post count than what is currently indicated next to their names.


----------



## Miri (Dec 5, 2011)

After some consideration I would like to choose:

43, Arc AAA Titanium +, generously donated by 44. ksbman

Thanks to the donor ksbman!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 5, 2011)

best thread of the year.....thank you all.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, I see 5 Surefires up there still unclaimed. As long as a host of good "AA" and "AAA" lights. I'm totally unsurprised that a Surefire was the first one to be picked! Nice lights donors!


----------



## Essexman (Dec 5, 2011)

You chaps need to pick faster! We'll still be here by Easter at this rate! 

Who's up next, come on!!!!!


----------



## hydrou (Dec 5, 2011)

For me please this one:

5. Sunwayman V10R Ti -- with pocket clip, minor carry wear, generously donated by etheralshade


Thanks and have a merry xmas!


----------



## Essexman (Dec 5, 2011)

Double post, ignore


----------



## neal71 (Dec 5, 2011)

There are just too many awesome lights to pick from. Rather than letting my indecision hold up the giveaway, I am going to just go with whatever lies behind the mysterious Door #2. Surprises are always fun.

46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo 

I would like to thank you guys again for this awesome thread and let all of the donors know how truly grateful I am for what you guys are doing here.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 5, 2011)

neal71 said:


> There are just too many awesome lights to pick from. Rather than letting my indecision hold up the giveaway, I am going to just go with whatever lies behind the mysterious Door #2. Surprises are always fun.


 Unless it involves your neighbor, your favorite flashlight, and a pie factory. 
I think that we need to post pictures of the items we receive being assimilated into our collections so that the donors can see where their lights and knives end up.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 5, 2011)

neal71 said:


> There are just too many awesome lights to pick from. Rather than letting my indecision hold up the giveaway, I am going to just go with whatever lies behind the mysterious Door #2. Surprises are always fun.
> 
> 46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo



Wow a gambling man I like it and it is intriguing isn't it? Cool play by kelmo.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 5, 2011)

neal71 said:


> There are just too many awesome lights to pick from. Rather than letting my indecision hold up the giveaway, I am going to just go with whatever lies behind the mysterious Door #2. Surprises are always fun.
> 
> 46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo
> 
> I would like to thank you guys again for this awesome thread and let all of the donors know how truly grateful I am for what you guys are doing here.



Lets see whats behind Door #2!

It is...drum roll please...a cold war era military surplus angle head flashlight with functioning PR bulb!

Man you should have taken a Surefire...


----------



## neal71 (Dec 5, 2011)

kelmo said:


> Lets see whats behind Door #2!
> 
> It is...drum roll please...a cold war era military surplus angle head flashlight with functioning PR bulb!
> 
> Man you should have taken a Surefire...



It sounds great, if it lights up, it will get used! :thanks:


----------



## potpot (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, lot's of great lights! Give me a couple hours to post my choice, I need to catch up on this thread and narrow down my choice since I'm seeing a couple of new lights on the list.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 5, 2011)

neal71 said:


> It sounds great, if it lights up, it will get used! :thanks:



But wait there's more!

I'll also throw in a 6PD with a clicky tailcap and a Malkoff MC-E.

Neal you're a great sport!

Happy Holidays Brother

PM me with your mailing address.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2011)

kelmo said:


> But wait there's more!
> 
> I'll also throw in a 6PD with a clicky tailcap and a Malkoff MC-E.
> 
> ...


Well played sir!


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 6, 2011)

Up next:
6. Potpot
4 to go before me


----------



## potpot (Dec 6, 2011)

H-Man said:


> I think that we need to post pictures of the items we receive being assimilated into our collections so that the donors can see where their lights and knives end up.



And I thought the recipients are supposed to be those who need and cannot afford a light.  :devil:

As for my pick, I choose:
_47. HDS 140 Tactical, nano charger, and AW RCR123, generously donated by sloan_

Thanks to the donors, especially to csshih and sloan!


----------



## jgray3690 (Dec 6, 2011)

What a great group of people.
I joined looking for info for a new purchase.
But I have found so much more in a short period
of time. The members of CPF are so generous.
Thanks for all that you members of CPF provide.
Its Christmas every day at CPF.
Thanks


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally thought up the apple of my eyes 
Keeping it secret until my turn is up
I think it is not targetted by others yet


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are all great lights. I'm refraining myself from looking at the list until its my turn so that I won't get disappointed if someone gets what I wanted.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 6, 2011)

Up next:
7. MikhailO
Please forgive me for yelling names one by one, im quite nervous (and of course excited )
And otherwise the Xmas massive mail jam will affect us :naughty:


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2011)

did some list updating and entree adding!

Craig


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 6, 2011)

ksbman leading the pack with 3 entries in first 4


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 6, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> ksbman leading the pack with 3 entries in first 4


I hope there was more LX2 
(Run like hell XD)


----------



## DVN (Dec 6, 2011)

So many awesome lights on that list. So for the neck lanyards, can we choose one of them in addition to a flashlight? That's what I understand from what it says on the list but I'm scratching my head as to why nobody has chosen one yet. They look really nice and useful.


----------



## varmint (Dec 6, 2011)

The waiting till its your turn is intense! I have 2 chioces and biting my nails!
Watching paint dry here!


----------



## Essexman (Dec 6, 2011)

DVN said:


> So many awesome lights on that list. So for the neck lanyards, can we choose one of them in addition to a flashlight? That's what I understand from what it says on the list but I'm scratching my head as to why nobody has chosen one yet. They look really nice and useful.



Correct DVN, a neck lanyard can be combined with another choice. All made from 550 paracord from supply captain. There are four colours which will be gievn at random.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 6, 2011)

kelmo said:


> But wait there's more!
> 
> I'll also throw in a 6PD with a clicky tailcap and a Malkoff MC-E.
> 
> ...



My first surefire! Door #2 was an excellent choice. Thank you so much!

Neal


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 6, 2011)

What happens if it time for a participant to pick a present and he/she only comes to check the thread once every 2-3 weeks?


----------



## neal71 (Dec 6, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> What happens if it time for a participant to pick a present and he/she only comes to check the thread once every 2-3 weeks?



I believe there is a one or two day rule, then it goes on to the next person after them on the list. Whenever the person returns to the thread it will be their turn to pick a light.

Neal


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2011)

the limit is 48 hours, after that, they'll be skipped, unfortunately.

Craig


----------



## Beamer4D (Dec 6, 2011)

MikhailO where are youuuu? I'm frozen and in limbo here, hehe. Waiting patiently (or impatiently  )....


----------



## varmint (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Beamer come on over we can watch paint dry together! Just wating and watching here also!


----------



## H-Man (Dec 6, 2011)

potpot said:


> And I thought the recipients are supposed to be those who need and cannot afford a light.  :devil:


 I met a collection for the sake of utility (like a toolbox) not a collection for the sake of a hobby.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't see this thread before. I am new here and I am blessed with a great job as a Mountie in Canada and I will donate a great light that I have. Its in excellent shape and is very bright . Someone PM me with what I have to do and where to send it. j


----------



## hank (Dec 6, 2011)

Good wishes for the holiday and the future.


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays everyone! What a great idea for a forum. Fingers crossed that everyone who needs a light gets one and well done to all the generous donators!


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 6, 2011)

An Ostomate with Crohn's would like to join please.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been having trouble all day getting on to the site, it's very slow to load for me. I don't know why, but other sites aren't having the same issue. Is anyone else in this drawing having a similar issue?


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 7, 2011)

jvc55349 said:


> I didn't see this thread before. I am new here and I am blessed with a great job as a Mountie in Canada and I will donate a great light that I have. Its in excellent shape and is very bright . Someone PM me with what I have to do and where to send it. j


:welcome:
PM sent.


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 7, 2011)

I was unable to connect earlier but I would like #39. Olight M21 Warrior, generously donated by ksbman. And I wanted to add #24 Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice , this should be perfect for my needs! Who do I send my address to?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I have been having trouble all day getting on to the site, it's very slow to load for me. I don't know why, but other sites aren't having the same issue. Is anyone else in this drawing having a similar issue?



All day? I've had no issues except for about an hour ago. I'm using Firefox. 

And actually, EDCF is down.


----------



## potpot (Dec 7, 2011)

Essexman said:


> Correct DVN, a neck lanyard can be combined with another choice. All made from 550 paracord from supply captain. There are four colours which will be gievn at random.



Oh, wow. I didn't know that I could also take one of the neck lanyads with a light. My turn has already passed since I've already posted my choice but I'm curious if it would still be possible to ask for one of the lanyards?


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble connecting with CPF too. It has been about 3 days were CPF would appear down for a few hours.

I'm even trying with http://www.downornot.com/ or http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ to check and they both say that CPF is down(from the time of checking.)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 7, 2011)

CPF is the only site I regularly visit that I have issues connecting to. I dunno why, and I dunno why more people don't mention it. Hopefully it doesn't happen when it comes my turn to pick. 

And I see that there are what... five? six? Surefires left. Pretty wild! I don't think there are more lights this year, but I definitely think there are more "high end" lights than previously! 

BTW thanks for those "downornot" sites ico.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 7, 2011)

Nomad said:


> CPF is the only site I regularly visit that I have issues connecting to. I dunno why, and I dunno why more people don't mention it. Hopefully it doesn't happen when it comes my turn to pick.



Yeah me too and its really the most interesting one of all the forums I browse thanks to the interaction of its members


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2011)

I've stumbled upon those site thinking maybe I was the only one having hard time connecting with CPF. Good thing I'm not, based from them. haha

back to topic.
only 10 more picks before I get to choose mine. Can't wait :hairpull:


----------



## kelmo (Dec 7, 2011)

neal71 said:


> My first surefire! Door #2 was an excellent choice. Thank you so much!
> 
> Neal



Package on the way! You will also receive a package from Lighthound containing a few sets of rechargable cells and a charger. What good is a high output light if you can't feed it?

With any luck you will be annoying people in the dark this weekend.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Beamer4D (Dec 7, 2011)

Alrighty then. My turn 

There are so many awesome flashlights that it was hard to choose. But since I don't really have 18650 or cr123 batteries I'm going to go with AA format. So I choose..

21. I am offering a Quark MiNi AA², R5 Edition, generously donated by LED ninja


I would also love to have one of those neck lanyards that we are allowed to choose as well.

25. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 



Thanks so much to the donors, you guys are the best. Now I just need to find myself some good rechargeable AA and I'm all set. Thanks and happy holidays to all


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 7, 2011)

Beamer4D said:


> Alrighty then. My turn
> 21. I am offering a Quark MiNi AA², R5 Edition, generously donated by LED ninja
> 
> 25. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice


Its 3 hours now.
Beamer4D PM me your address. 
PM essexman too.


----------



## Blight (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to express how appreciative I am to all the generous contributors here. I also can't believe how many nice lights are left, which makes my choice that much harder.  It was difficult, but I decided to go with a headlamp and forgo those expensive Surefires. Got the Petzl Tikka from ksbman last year and I realized how useful a headlamp is. I'm picking:

40. ZebraLight H31 Headlamp, generously donated by ksbman

Also selecting:

27. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 

Thank you everybody! :santa:

jh333233, you're up!


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry guys, its 9:30pm here and im just back from school
I would like to have
4. Surefire 9Z weaponlight kit, 9Z(a 9Z looks similar to a z3 but has a longer smooth portion) with newer hex head M2 bezel, P90 and P91, tapeswitch, barrel clamp, and V70 speed holster, generously donated by etheralshade

Any chance to switch the bezel to the original one? Lexan lens seems more durable and tough
If anyone chooses ether's 6P and would like to exchange the bezel, please notify by replying
Thank you etheralshade and CPF(hug)
May everyone have a merry christmas
PMing address to etheralshade


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 8, 2011)

Btw, just checked my PM
Thanks for noticing me to pick, was quite busy today so sorry for the late reply
3 Exams soon XD


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 8, 2011)

The reasoning behind the bezel configuration is because the M61 will not work with the M2 bezel as I do not have a fitting ring for it. That said, I have no doubts as to the M2 bezel's durability; it is without doubt a very solid piece of engineering.

However, I will see how quickly I can get a fitting ring, to make a bezel swap an option; assuming whomever selects the 6P does not mind.


----------



## tyrantrave (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it my turn to pick?


----------



## tbutter (Dec 8, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks for bringing this giveaway back, I got a few gifts last year and I use the heck out of them. And wanted to thank the people who run and donate to this. I have not been around much since the great crash of 2011 and the crash of my pc but I'm still around and still trying to kill the darkness.


----------



## tyrantrave (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for hosting this again. CPF is an incredible community!
My choice will be:

6. Surefire 6P with M61W -- Bored for 18650 cells, and using old fashioned smooth bezel (from the 9Z above) rather than a Z44, generously donated by etheralshade

Merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 8, 2011)

NOTE TO ADD. The MVP also comes with two rechargeable and charger. If anyone wants pics let me know.


----------



## Timmyns (Dec 9, 2011)

Barely got online from the middle of nowhere.  Not to hold the list anymore i pick: 12. Zebralight H31Fw donated by Scout24 Thanks everyone for participating in this great event! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 9, 2011)

If the fitting isnt available, i would stick with M2 bezel
9Z is a precious light to me so i would only consider durability at first stance
Cant afford any risk of damage
Sorry for causing any trouble
Best regards
Jh


----------



## scout24 (Dec 9, 2011)

Timmyns- Shoot me a PM with your address snd I'll get it in the mail!


----------



## Essexman (Dec 9, 2011)

Next to pick - DVN


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 9, 2011)

Updating the "already chose" list


mgt131: 41. Surefire LX2 LumaMax, generously donated by ksbman
SuLyMaN: 37. Quark "X" AA² Tactical, generously donated by ksbman
Miri: 43, Arc AAA Titanium +, generously donated by 44. ksbman
hydrou: 5. Sunwayman V10R Ti -- with pocket clip, minor carry wear, generously donated by etheralshade
neal71: 46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo
potpot: 47. HDS 140 Tactical, nano charger, and AW RCR123, generously donated by sloan
MikhailO 39. Olight M21 Warrior, generously donated by ksbman
Beamer4D 21. Quark MiNi AA²,
Blight 40. ZebraLight H31 Headlamp,
jh333233 4. Surefire 9Z weaponlight kit
tyrantrave 6. Surefire 6P with M61W


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2011)

mgt131, SuLyMaN, Miri, MikhailO, and Blight your lights went out today Priority Mail. I'll PM you with the tracking numbers. Sorry for being so slow.

And I just noticed, my post count dropped by 200 this week. Weird.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 9, 2011)

ksbman said:


> mgt131, SuLyMaN, Miri, MikhailO, and Blight your lights went out today Priority Mail. I'll PM you with the tracking numbers. Sorry for being so slow.
> 
> And I just noticed, my post count dropped by 200 this week. Weird.



Thanks a ton man! Very grateful and kind of want to see that light  Ill post pics of beamshots (outdoors) where I live once I get it.


----------



## csshih (Dec 9, 2011)

list updated! another participant added (I think - people getting their posts approved gets me confused).

Looks like the thread is going well 

Craig


----------



## varmint (Dec 9, 2011)

Just a thought that maybe all of us that receive lights etc could post a picture with them for others to see maybe using them or what ever. I have had my eye on 1 special one with 2 backups just incase. I hate to admit how many times I have looked at this post!


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 9, 2011)

It would be great to see some photos of peoples' gifts when they have received them


----------



## DVN (Dec 9, 2011)

It was quite hard to choose with so many great flashlights to choose from. In the end, I figured the best flashlight would be one that I could carry with me. So I choose

28. Preon Revo SS w/ Neutral XP-G. Good condition but a few nicks, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

A neck lanyard to carry the Preon when out and about would be perfect, so I'd like the final neck lanyard please 

27. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 


Again, I would like to thank all the donors for being super generous and kind this holiday season. I know that what you are doing is highly appreciated by so many. My hat's off to all of you.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 9, 2011)

Both Blight and DVN have asked for *27.* Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 
One of you will get *26.* Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice 

As of now all 4 Paracord neck lanyards 24 - 27 are taken.
By MikhailO, Beamer4D, Blight, DVN


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 9, 2011)

ksbman said:


> And I just noticed, my post count dropped by 200 this week. Weird.





Greta said:


> Some pruning is going on. Lots of posts in the CPF database that got moved over to the MarketPlace when the split took place years ago. There is no need to have those posts in this database when they are over in the MP database now. You will see the same thing happening at the MarketPlace too. Lots of posts in that database that are here. The redundancy just mucks up the search index.


Not Weird.


----------



## nerrad (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone from last year and this year. I am still using my gifts from last Christmas and am going to give one as a present to some lightless soul. Peace!


----------



## legtu (Dec 9, 2011)

there's a rush project that i just have to finish today, will post my choice as soon as i finish it. sorry for the slight hold up.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, 

First let me say thank you to everyone that donated, I am positive that you made someone as excited as I am right now. Special thanks to kelmo, the gifts are so awesome. The mc-e drop-in is so bright.

Door # 2 freaking rocks!!!!









Neal


----------



## kelmo (Dec 9, 2011)

The MC-E is ideal for the Defender. 500 lumens. Nothing hides from that beam!

The excitement goes both ways. I couldn't wait for you to receive the light!!!

Be well my Brother


----------



## legtu (Dec 9, 2011)

i have made my choice. i'm going for...

29. Neutral XM-L modded Nitecore SR3 w/ 18650 extension tube, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

thanks!


----------



## varmint (Dec 10, 2011)

My choice is:
19. Dereelight DBS V2 with 3 mode hi/med/low, 3SD 5a Q2 neutral (to my eyes) tint. Comes with WF 138 charger and two AW 18650's, lightly used, generously donated by medieval
Thank you so much!
Larry
PM coming with address and contact info.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

Next is Persefone


----------



## Persefone (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll take this flashlight:

38. NovaTac 120T, Black, generously donated by ksbman. 

Thank you very much for all


----------



## Essexman (Dec 10, 2011)

All neck lanyards went in the post today. Bear in mind that I'm in the UK, so it could be a week or two shipping. 

Happy christmas to all.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting to note that a fair number of SFs are left.. I recall there was a time where they wouldn't last 2 seconds!

In a broader sense, it seems that they are no longer the only go-to for high performance lights. Things sure change over the years..


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 10, 2011)

KevinL said:


> Interesting to note that a fair number of SFs are left.. I recall there was a time where they wouldn't last 2 seconds!
> 
> In a broader sense, it seems that they are no longer the only go-to for high performance lights. Things sure change over the years..



The most expensive one gone in the first choice


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 10, 2011)

neal71 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First let me say thank you to everyone that donated, I am positive that you made someone as excited as I am right now. Special thanks to kelmo, the gifts are so awesome. The mc-e drop-in is so bright.
> 
> Door # 2 freaking rocks!!!!



Thanks for posting the pic! It looks great, enjoy it


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2011)

My first choice hasn't been taken yet (I'm totally shocked!), but I am sad to see those two headlamps go since they were my #2 and #3 choices... speaking of which, anyone know of a relatively inexpensive harness that'll let you use a regular (smallish) flashlight as a head light? I could have sworn I've seen such a thing. Maybe one that used two lights, but I know I've seen something like that, my google-fu is failing me.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 10, 2011)

Nite Ize makes a headband for minimags.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 10, 2011)

csshih, are you still accepting participants?

I'm an unemployed high school math teacher. Been looking for work since May, but there just isn't much available right now. I'm living with my best friend and he's giving me a break on rent, but money is always tight.

I deliberately keep away from CPF most of the time because flashlights are so expensive. As a result, I only own one: a Nitecore D10. I'm looking to add a flashlight with a really, really low mode to my collection.


----------



## csshih (Dec 10, 2011)

StylisticGambit said:


> csshih, are you still accepting participants?
> I'm an unemployed high school math teacher.



No, I had a high school math teacher fail me. you're not allowed in! :naughty:

Kidding, you've been added. (although I have failed a calc course in HS...)

best of luck to your employment search!

Craig


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 10, 2011)

Wooo! CPF really made my day today.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

You`re next MattE!

and then me


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 10, 2011)

csshih said:


> No, I had a high school math teacher fail me. you're not allowed in! :naughty:
> 
> Kidding, you've been added. (although I have failed a calc course in HS...)
> 
> ...



Awesome for the addup. That economy is really really hurting peeps


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 11, 2011)

csshih said:


> No, I had a high school math teacher fail me. you're not allowed in! :naughty:
> 
> Kidding, you've been added. (although I have failed a calc course in HS...)
> 
> ...



Calculus is interesting


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad to see this still going this year !!! I usually spend more time on the Marketplace so I am just seeing this. Wish I could have donated again this year but hopefully I can next year.
Merry Christmas

Bryan


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 11, 2011)

Nomad said:


> anyone know of a relatively inexpensive harness that'll let you use a regular (smallish) flashlight as a head light? I could have sworn I've seen such a thing. Maybe one that used two lights, but I know I've seen something like that, my google-fu is failing me.





kelmo said:


> Nite Ize makes a headband for minimags.








For AAA and AA Minimags. There is a skinnier loop inside the one you see for the AAA lights.
Flashlights with smooth tails. Torches with lumpy rear ends need not apply.

Nite-ize also have a belt holster which can be rotated 90° so the light points forward.
This one needs a lumpy head so the light does not slide right through when in a vertical position.


----------



## potpot (Dec 11, 2011)

Yohoo! MattE where are you?


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MattE (Dec 11, 2011)

Here I am, here I am

I will go with # 48, Olight M21X, generously donated by AardvarkSagus

Thank you very much, merry Christmas and happy new year to all

Matt


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh there you are 


My choice is:
36. Quark 123² Turbo "X", generously donated by ksbman

Thank you very much guys, especially csshih and ksbman, for having a wonderful event. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a really nice gesture by the cpf community. looks like im late though. next year. thx


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Oh there you are
> 
> 
> My choice is:
> ...



Great choice that is a heck of a light


----------



## csshih (Dec 11, 2011)

raynstacy said:


> This is a really nice gesture by the cpf community. looks like im late though. next year. thx



people can still hop onto the end of the queue. 

Craig


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess it is. 

Does it take RCR123? Whatever the case, ill make sure it gets used


----------



## H-Man (Dec 11, 2011)

ico said:


> I guess it is.
> 
> Does it take RCR123? Whatever the case, ill make sure it gets used


 Off of 4 sevens site: Voltage range: 3.0V ~ 9.0V


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 11, 2011)

csshih said:


> people can still hop onto the end of the queue.
> 
> Craig


Thank you Sir!. If you can please add me to the end of the list. I have always looked to cpf for information and i am the resident flashaholic at work. I usually stick to the cheaper lights for work as i could never afford to replace the higher end lights. Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2011)

ico said:


> I guess it is.
> 
> Does it take RCR123? Whatever the case, ill make sure it gets used



LOL If you weren't sure you could use it, why did you ask for it? LOL LOL LOL :nana:


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2011)

The rcr123 was for a cheaper route, I know they are since the voltage was upto 9 but I was just making sure. They do sell cr123 primaries here though


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 12, 2011)

Fought the long queue at the post office today; everyone who has chosen lights from me, they're on their way! I've sent each of you a PM as well.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so excited!

I just want to say thanks to everyone who donated. 

Already, three people have asked me today what I'm smiling about.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 12, 2011)

etherealshade said:


> Fought the long queue at the post office today; everyone who has chosen lights from me, they're on their way! I've sent each of you a PM as well.



+1 for me as well. I've shipped out my lights too.

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, I'm really having a difficult time deciding right now. Two nights ago I had my list pretty much set. I had my choices narrowed down to my #1 choice (Quark 123² Turbo "X") and my #2 choice (Olight M21X). I wanted a super bright light with a XML Led. Quark was #1 because I was suppose to get a Quark AA earlier this year, but it got lost in the mail.  Stupid USPS delivery confirmation says it was delivered, but I never got it.  I was hoping to eventually do legos. Well last night, my first two choice were taken. And in a PM from Nomad, he revealed my fall back option (Electrolumens EDC-MCE) was his #1 choice. I'd feel like a jerk if I took that light one pick ahead of him, after asking what light he was interested in.

So now I'm having trouble deciding what to get. I'm tempted by the knives, but would prefer a light. Could some tell me roughly how many lumens the drop-ins, in #10. Surefire 6P-GM..., generously donated by KevinL is? Also is #42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman, a DS, GS or kit version? How hard would it be to swap the LED in those? Intricate soldering involved, or just plug and play a new Led?

Sorry for the delay, but I have to do more reading and research now.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 12, 2011)

With the 6p you get a practical light and a very bright light, super easy to switch the modules out. 

With the arc, you will not really be able to tell the difference in brightness. It would probably be easier to order the other head from arc.


----------



## varmint (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my light today the Dereelight that I wanted from the 1st. It is a very nice light and I am very proud to have it, 1 thing forsure it will get used.
Thanks again
Larry


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2011)

eternity said:


> Also is #42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman, a DS, GS or kit version? How hard would it be to swap the LED in those? Intricate soldering involved, or just plug and play a new Led?



It's a GS and I haven't a clue about swapping LED's. I'm still using an ARC AA in the bedroom and it is bright enough for me.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 12, 2011)

eternity said:


> Wow, I'm really having a difficult time deciding right now...I was hoping to eventually do legos. Well last night, my first two choice were taken...
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but I have to do more reading and research now.



#7 is a good choice, a 6P w/M60. I had one of those setups once. You get the 6P platform to lego and the M60 pumps out 200+ lumens and is more of a thrower than a glower. 

kelmo


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 12, 2011)

I received the awesome olight today! I am so thankful ksbman! I am confused, the box says it is an m21but the body of the light says m20. Is this normal? Is there even much difference between the two? Once again, thanks ksbman for this amazing light! It's the highest end flashlight I have ever owned!


----------



## eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

My eyes are red from all that reading and I still don't have all the answers I was looking for, but I don't want to hold this up for the people behind me any longer.

The idea of an insanely bright light or that beautiful Titanium Arc-AAA just keep pulling at me. Those pics on that dmcleish site make me drool.  But that being said, the 6P probably would be most useful for me. I'll pass on those more expensive lights, and go with the more useful

10. Surefire 6P-GM Including its original P60 lamp assembly with unknown power-on hours, I'll throw in 2 dropins - one is a more practical 1-amp 5-mode XP-G based drop in for everyday illumination and the other is a handcrafted SSC P7 3-level 2.8A AMC-based dropin that he put together, generously donated by KevinL note from Kevin: This was the 2nd Surefire light I bought as a flashaholic, nearly 7 years ago. It is still in outstanding physical condition, I'd rate it a 9/10 at least. It's time for the 6P to move on and do some more good in the world. Recommend running that from 17670s - it's a true LED HOLA option delivering hundreds of lumens output.

Thanks so much everybody, especially KevinL!!!!!! Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for not Grinching me Eternity! LOL 
My choice is...duh duh duhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
# 3. Electrolumens EDC-MCE (neutral white version) -- small chips to anodizing, generously donated by etheralshade
(What can I say? I'm a lumens slut LOL)


----------



## H-Man (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm guessing that I will be able to burn out my eyes within the fortnight, this is going smoother then I thought.


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like the #35. Fenix PD31 with batteries, generously donated by jhc37013 Thank you, and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 13, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrats eternity 

The P7 is no slouch in the lumens department though, it used to be "P7 vs MC-E" at one point of time


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 13, 2011)

eternity said:


> Wow, I'm really having a difficult time deciding right now. Two nights ago I had my list pretty much set. I had my choices narrowed down to my #1 choice (Quark 123² Turbo "X") and my #2 choice (Olight M21X). I wanted a super bright light with a XML Led. Quark was #1 because I was suppose to get a Quark AA earlier this year, but it got lost in the mail.  Stupid USPS delivery confirmation says it was delivered, but I never got it.  I was hoping to eventually do legos. Well last night, my first two choice were taken. And in a PM from Nomad, he revealed my fall back option (Electrolumens EDC-MCE) was his #1 choice. I'd feel like a jerk if I took that light one pick ahead of him, after asking what light he was interested in.
> 
> So now I'm having trouble deciding what to get. I'm tempted by the knives, but would prefer a light. Could some tell me roughly how many lumens the drop-ins, in #10. Surefire 6P-GM..., generously donated by KevinL is? Also is #42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman, a DS, GS or kit version? How hard would it be to swap the LED in those? Intricate soldering involved, or just plug and play a new Led?
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but I have to do more reading and research now.



To be honest, EDC MCE would be a good sweeper but not a thrower, a good indoor light
From your first two choice i guess you would like to have a thrower light (Or if i was wrong?)
The MCE would not suit your need
Anyway, its grateful to spare the other's first choice :thumbsup:
-----Seperation Line-----
Your item, posted on 12/12/11 with reference RJ326656171GB has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas. 
Cant wait to receive it
Was it by sea or air? XD


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 13, 2011)

Air, with signature confirmation. I can't remember if I've sent anything to Hong Kong before, but hopefully you should have it in time for Christmas. It's supposed to be up to 5 working days, but the people at the post office said it may not be that fast. :shrug:

I just looked at by sea out of curiosity; it says between 2 and 12 weeks! Not going to send anything that way, that's for sure. :sick2:


----------



## tyrantrave (Dec 13, 2011)

etherealshade said:


> Air, with signature confirmation. I can't remember if I've sent anything to Hong Kong before, but hopefully you should have it in time for Christmas. It's supposed to be up to 5 working days, but the people at the post office said it may not be that fast. :shrug:
> 
> I just looked at by sea out of curiosity; it says between 2 and 12 weeks! Not going to send anything that way, that's for sure. :sick2:



Wow 12 wks by sea; that's pretty incredible. It'd probably also be risky exposing metal things to all that salt water in the air.


----------



## DVN (Dec 13, 2011)

tyrantrave said:


> Wow 12 wks by sea; that's pretty incredible. It'd probably also be risky exposing metal things to all that salt water in the air.



I'm sure the boxes the flashlights are in and the huge metal containers they use on ships protect them from that. But 12 weeks is crazy.


----------



## goki (Dec 13, 2011)

After much research and deliberation, I'll go with:

_49. Lumahunter MPV, generously donated by jvc55349_

It was a toss-up between the SC31w and the MPV but the MPV won due to its sheer brightness and upgradability factor. :naughty:

Thanks to all and advanced Merry Christmas!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 13, 2011)

ksbman posted from USA to Mauritius and the status as at NOW is:

Processed by USPS Sort Facility: December 11, 2011, 10:47 am..

I am so so so impatient!


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but I think it's worth noting how many great lights there are to choose from. None of my top three lights have been picked yet! Maybe this means that I have an unusual taste in flashlights, but I don't think so. I think it means that there are so many great choices that everyone can be sure of ending up happy. 


Great job, donators!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2011)

Not unusual at all.

Every year the Christmas Giveaway has featured some excellent lights. If you have a Top 3, you're bound to get at least one of them by the time your turn rolls around.


----------



## eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Thanks for not Grinching me Eternity! LOL
> My choice is...duh duh duhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> # 3. Electrolumens EDC-MCE (neutral white version) -- small chips to anodizing, generously donated by etheralshade
> (What can I say? I'm a lumens slut LOL)



Hopefully you'll have a chance to repay me on the way back up. 

I want pictures when you get it, especially of the copper heatsink, top and bottom.


----------



## eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

KevinL said:


> Woohoo! Congrats eternity
> 
> The P7 is no slouch in the lumens department though, it used to be "P7 vs MC-E" at one point of time



Thank you! I can't wait!


----------



## eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> To be honest, EDC MCE would be a good sweeper but not a thrower, a good indoor light
> From your first two choice i guess you would like to have a thrower light (Or if i was wrong?)
> The MCE would not suit your need
> Anyway, its grateful to spare the other's first choice :thumbsup:
> ...



Honestly, I just want one light capable of burning off eyebrows from a hundred yards.


----------



## eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

goki said:


> After much research and deliberation, I'll go with:
> 
> _49. Lumahunter MPV, generously donated by jvc55349_
> 
> ...



I was wondering about the upgradability myself. Really tempted by this one, but couldn't find too much info in it. All my searches came up with the MRV, instead of the MPV. Without knowing for sure, I got scared off from having to invest in the batteries and chargers needed for this light, for now. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 13, 2011)

eternity said:


> Hopefully you'll have a chance to repay me on the way back up.
> 
> I want pictures when you get it, especially of the copper heatsink, top and bottom.



Unfortunately this one has an aluminium heatsink, rather than the more unusual copper one. That isn't to say it's not substantial though! It's a good inch and a bit long, and about three quarters of an inch thick. This threads directly into the heavy walled body. No problems with heatsinking, that's for certain. 

I can put a photo up a bit later when I'm not on my phone.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 13, 2011)

eternity said:


> Honestly, I just want one light capable of burning off eyebrows from a hundred yards.



We use the TK70 for that....maybe someone will toss one out here next year


----------



## kelmo (Dec 13, 2011)

DVN said:


> I'm sure the boxes the flashlights are in and the huge metal containers they use on ships protect them from that. But 12 weeks is crazy.



Wow that is literally the slow boat to China! Sorry for the American euphemism...


----------



## H-Man (Dec 13, 2011)

I choose... Number 30. solarforce complete body with a solarforce 4,2 volt xml dropin and 2 aw 2600 batteries + a Fenix L0D w/batteries! donated by anonymous.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 13, 2011)

aww man.. almost all my choices were taken...lol It's ok.. cuz this one didn't.... I choose 18. Solarforce L2i with new XM-l drop in. Runs on three aaa's (included), generously donated by medieval. Thanks again to all the donors.... this event is incredible... This is a great x-mas gift for myself...


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 13, 2011)

csshih said:


> people can still hop onto the end of the queue.
> 
> Craig



would it be safe to say that i am after 27. StylisticGambit ? Thanks for this opportunity!!!


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2011)

raynstacy said:


> would it be safe to say that i am after 27. StylisticGambit ? Thanks for this opportunity!!!



yep! apologies for the delay, I just finished 2 finals. 2 more to go..

Craig


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 13, 2011)

csshih said:


> yep! apologies for the delay, I just finished 2 finals. 2 more to go..
> 
> Craig



Thx and good luck! I don't miss those days.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll take Zebralight SC31w, no box, generously donated by Scout24

Thank you very much for all those that donated. You all made 28 cpfers very happy this Christmas. Happy holiday guys/gals.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it alright if I jump in at the back of the line?

The economy has been tough for a lot of people, myself included. I haven't bought a new light in several years. I'm still pretty much old school here; I still carry my Arc AAA (Nichia-BS). My top flight light right now is a modded Arc LS. I posted a short time ago that my Arc LS actually got whipped by a MinMag LED. That was embarrassing! So I'm not sure if it's even considered a 'high end' light anymore. Anyway, I could use the joy and excitement of joining this list. Either way it's great to see such generous holiday spirit going on here. I hope you all have a great holiday!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

raynstacy said:


> would it be safe to say that i am after 27. StylisticGambit ? Thanks for this opportunity!!!



Well you didn't meet the rest of the requirements. ;-) 


- All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
- If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year?


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 14, 2011)

Latest update...waiting is the worst part!!!
Dispatched through USPS sort facility (Morganza) - 9 dec.
Processed through USPS sort facility (Chicago) - 11 dec.
Processed through USPS sort facility (Jamaica) - 13 dec.

That has to be the flashlight taking the longest route surely!
Its priority mail international parcel. Any guesses when it will reach Maurifius guys? 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

My nephew couldn't get in the Christmas giveaway because somehow his post count got reset and now he's on "probation" again. I know that at one point he had his "about me" filled out, he's a 16 year old kid in Baton Rouge who has been doing well in ROTC and is a great help to my sister, who's a single mom. For some unknown reason the moderators won't approve his posts and didn't answer his email. He used the name "Soulraiser" on here. I suspect that he believes that because he's a teenager is why he's not able to participate in the forums. Like many teenagers he doesn't want to make waves and ask for help. His best light was a Mag 2D that I gave him years ago (back in more prosperous times), and I believe that was stolen. 

So, what should I tell him?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

Soulraiser said:


> Hello everyone, I am interested in getting in on this as I am a High School student, working to help out my family, I don't truly have the money to pay any extra towards lights as it is all going towards bills/groceries. If possible I wouldn't mind being involved and Thank you all very much.



^^ This is his original post in this thread, but I know he'd posted other things on the board in the past. I'm the one who sent him here to ask questions I didn't have answers for.


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 14, 2011)

I will go with the old reliable: 6P

7. SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in (Production version of Gene's now classic creation),generously donated by Monocrom


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2011)

dobermann100 said:


> I will go with the old reliable: 6P
> 
> 7. SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in (Production version of Gene's now classic creation),generously donated by Monocrom



I can mail it out as soon as you PM me your name and your exact mailing address. 

It's very rare for me to mail anything outside of America, and I want to be 1000% sure that the light gets to you properly.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad, he sounds like a good kid. Kids often appreciate this stuff more than adults do, and he sounds like he would treasure a new flashlight. It looks like he joined in 2008. Maybe he was just overlooked. Call him up and tell him fill out his "About Me." 

It's Christmas. I vote to let Soulraiser join.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

Oooh, I'm up!

So I started looking for a really low-level AA light about a month ago. I thought long and hard about a Peak El Capitan QTC, but it was out of my price range. Then, I stumbled onto this thread and saw:

20. SS Peak El Captain Level 8, generously donated by timmyns

Now, here I am, and no one took it! Woohoo! That's my choice! 

I'll take some of the QTC I got from etheralshade, mix it with this baby, and hopefully have myself a new low-level light!

A big heartfelt thank you to timmyns, csshih, and everyone else who spent their time or money for the people in this thread. You're making Christmas special for everyone here!

Edit: etheralshade, Timmyns mentioned that it was you who gave him the SS Peak El Capitan in the giveaway last year. I owe you thanks for that as well.


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 14, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I can mail it out as soon as you PM me your name and your exact mailing address.
> 
> It's very rare for me to mail anything outside of America, and I want to be 1000% sure that the light gets to you properly.



PM sent, my good sir.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 14, 2011)

StylisticGambit said:


> Nomad, he sounds like a good kid. Kids often appreciate this stuff more than adults do, and he sounds like he would treasure a new flashlight. It looks like he joined in 2008. Maybe he was just overlooked. Call him up and tell him fill out his "About Me."
> 
> It's Christmas. I vote to let Soulraiser join.



+1. Any kid helping out his/her family is a good kid in my book.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 14, 2011)

PaulSR said:


> I would like the #35. Fenix PD31 with batteries, generously donated by jhc37013 Thank you, and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!



Hi PaulSR I shipped your light out yesterday and I hope you really enjoy it, Merry Christmas. PM sent with tracking info


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2011)

dobermann100 said:


> PM sent, my good sir.



Thank you. PM received.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

StylisticGambit said:


> Nomad, he sounds like a good kid. Kids often appreciate this stuff more than adults do, and he sounds like he would treasure a new flashlight. It looks like he joined in 2008. Maybe he was just overlooked. Call him up and tell him fill out his "About Me."
> 
> It's Christmas. I vote to let Soulraiser join.



He can't, because his previous posts were deleted the system treats him as a new user/potential spammer. His posts have been moderated and he can't fill out his "about me".


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> My nephew couldn't get in the Christmas giveaway because somehow his post count got reset and now he's on "probation" again. I know that at one point he had his "about me" filled out, he's a 16 year old kid in Baton Rouge who has been doing well in ROTC and is a great help to my sister, who's a single mom. For some unknown reason the moderators won't approve his posts and didn't answer his email. He used the name "Soulraiser" on here. I suspect that he believes that because he's a teenager is why he's not able to participate in the forums. Like many teenagers he doesn't want to make waves and ask for help. His best light was a Mag 2D that I gave him years ago (back in more prosperous times), and I believe that was stolen.
> So, what should I tell him?



From post #1


csshih said:


> *- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out, you don’t qualify.*
> - If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.
> - If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
> - If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
> ...



From post #23


Soulraiser said:


> Hello everyone, I am interested in getting in on this as I am a High School student, working to help out my family, I don't truly have the money to pay any extra towards lights as it is all going towards bills/groceries. If possible I wouldn't mind being involved and Thank you all very much.



From post #28


LEDninja said:


> *machtig mgt131 Soulraiser* fill out your profile. Don't have to be specific like me. Just knowing if you are in North America or Europe would help greatly in answering your questions.
> Some flashlights are not available in Europe, others only available in Europe. This is even more important in fixed lighting with incan household bulbs being discontinued. 115V 60Hz vs. 230V 50Hz. Different bases.



From post 221


StylisticGambit said:


> Nomad, he sounds like a good kid. Kids often appreciate this stuff more than adults do, and he sounds like he would treasure a new flashlight. It looks like he joined in 2008. Maybe he was just overlooked. *Call him up and tell him fill out his "About Me."*
> 
> It's Christmas. I vote to let Soulraiser join.



His about me getting lost does not mean he can not fill it again.
Then you have to contact csshih regarding adding Soulraiser (and Sinjz) to the list.
You have to arrange to do the forwarding of his address to the donor as Soulraiser does not have PM privileges yet.
Act fast. It will get messy to add people to the list once the pickings go the other way.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> From post #1
> 
> 
> From post #23
> ...



The board will not let him do his "about me". 
It's really grinching things up for the kid.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dealgrabber- got your PM, you'll go out in tomorrow's mail.  Enjoy!


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ill take 11. Peak Logan QTC, power level 4, 99%+ condition, generously donated by Scout24

Thanks to csshih, Scout24, and all those that donated and made this possible
.
really would like to know what the fuss is all about QTC.

i believe it is my turn again as i am at the bottom but ill wait as i think there was a new entry.


----------



## Soulraiser (Dec 14, 2011)

I still haven't been able to fill out my about me.


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2011)

Let's wait for a little while and maybe soulraiser will be added to the list


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 14, 2011)

The tracking service says the package had arrived in HK's post office,
Hopefully I'm receiving the registered mail card tomorrow and taking the package on Saturday after additional exam class
Gotta post how would i use a weaponlight in Gunless City :naughty:


----------



## KevinL (Dec 14, 2011)

Dropped off eternity's package at the post office after work today


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Well you didn't meet the rest of the requirements. ;-)
> 
> 
> - All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
> - If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year?




- All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
I have a family of 6 and just like a lot of people nowadays live paycheck to paycheck. after paying for a mortgage, utility bills, credit card bills, theres barely enough for any fun family stuff. ive got a cheap x2000 that i was using for work and had it on too long tehn dropped it so the led fell of the star. 

- If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year?
I have never been on one of these giveaways.

then you bring up your nephews problems. I am sorry he is having issues getting in but since its christmas time and several people have given you some solutions, ultimately since you already got a light early on in the que, if i was in your shoes i would give him the light you picked since your a great uncle.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive seen people who have already joined a Xmas event in previous 3 years(08,09,10), join the event again
Even though the light is not an expensive one


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

raynstacy said:


> - All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
> I have a family of 6 and just like a lot of people nowadays live paycheck to paycheck. after paying for a mortgage, utility bills, credit card bills, theres barely enough for any fun family stuff. ive got a cheap x2000 that i was using for work and had it on too long tehn dropped it so the led fell of the star.
> 
> - If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year?
> ...



LOL He wouldn't be able to feed this light. It takes 18650 li-ion rechargeables, which he doesn't have. But even if that weren't the case...uhm...the light that's coming to me is the only Christmas present I'm getting this year. And it'll come in really handy at work (I work night security at a hotel, almost all my time is outside).


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> For some unknown reason the moderators won't approve his posts and didn't answer his email.





Nomad said:


> The board will not let him do his "about me".
> It's really grinching things up for the kid.



It is up to csshih if he can participate. (csshih has 2 more exams to go!!!) Meanwhile this belated request is holding things up. (Should have asked as soon as the list is posted and his name is not there.) raynstacy is holding off going back up the queue waiting for this to be sorted out.

-

The moderators allowed his 'request to participate in Christmas gifts IX' because it is a legitimate CPF post.
The moderators won't approve his other posts probably because he was violating some CPF rule or other. You should review his posts with him before he posts again.
He needs 3 approved posts before he is a full member and can PM (and I guess re-fill his 'about me'.)


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 14, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> It is up to csshih if he can participate. (csshih has 2 more exams to go!!!) Meanwhile this belated request is holding things up. (Should have asked as soon as the list is posted and his name is not there.) raynstacy is holding off going back up the queue waiting for this to be sorted out.
> 
> -
> 
> ...





Sinjz said:


> Is it alright if I jump in at the back of the line?
> 
> The economy has been tough for a lot of people, myself included. I haven't bought a new light in several years. I'm still pretty much old school here; I still carry my Arc AAA (Nichia-BS). My top flight light right now is a modded Arc LS. I posted a short time ago that my Arc LS actually got whipped by a MinMag LED. That was embarrassing! So I'm not sure if it's even considered a 'high end' light anymore. Anyway, I could use the joy and excitement of joining this list. Either way it's great to see such generous holiday spirit going on here. I hope you all have a great holiday!



I say sinjz picks next after me (after csshih approval) then we work our way back up until the issue is resolved.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 14, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Ive seen people who have already joined a Xmas event in previous 3 years(08,09,10), join the event again
> Even though the light is not an expensive one


Usually one light in the previous years do not disqualify a participant. Remember 2 is 1, 1 is none.

Some participants often choose a non suitable light.

I once offered a Sears Mastercraft 4AA torch and a Mastercraft 3AAA headlamp. (The ones with the big red square VERY STIFF switches.) Unfortunately a girl picked them. She was very gracious "They are very manly."
Since I know they were not suitable I did not object when she joined the following year. But when she tried again the 3rd year ksbman put his foot down and dropped her.

Many times people pick the more famous lights like Surefire in the olden days and not realize how expensive CR123A batteries are locally.

Nomads comment that his nephew "LOL He wouldn't be able to feed this light. It takes 18650 li-ion rechargeables, which he doesn't have."
I realized that last year when I offered a Dereelight CL1H and threw in a charger and batteries. Had to stop the recipient from spending money getting them.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

raynstacy, great choice! You know that a #4 peak is a reduced brightness model, right? A #8 Logan runs at about 300 lumens, and a #4 runs at about 50. So a #4 with QTC should be 0-50 variable.

http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/xpg%20batt%20test%203.3%20volt.pdf

There's a really easy way to tell if Nomad is being honest with us. Does CPF keep a record of IP addresses? Not accusing you Nomad, but there are two possibilities here. Soulraiser is your alias, or he's not. If he's not, then you're story is true, and he deserves a light. If CPF doesn't keep a record of IP addersses, I say we give Soulraiser the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

Eh, I signed on this morning with his ID to see if he was doing it wrong. He was confused as to what happened 'cause he didn't used to have trouble posting. I think the fact that he's in Louisiana (I'm in Arizona) and is a real individual with a real phone number that's easily verifiable, it's pretty clear that we're two entirely different people. Actually one of the main reasons he's not very active on here is that he usually asks me stuff first.



P.S. I'm sure CPF logs IP addresses. It'd be a pretty stupid and tacky thing for me to try to sign on with a fake name. I've given him a red 2D maglite (which I think got stolen) and a 3xAA MagLED in the past.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Eh, I signed on this morning with his ID to see if he was doing it wrong. He was confused as to what happened 'cause he didn't used to have trouble posting. I think the fact that he's in Louisiana (I'm in Arizona) and is a real individual with a real phone number that's easily verifiable, it's pretty clear that we're two entirely different people. Actually one of the main reasons he's not very active on here is that he usually asks me stuff first.



Perfectly reasonable. I say we let Soulraiser in. If someone wants proof that they're two different people on opposite sides of the country, they could call. I'd be willing to do that myself for the sake of resolving this matter.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

I can also supply our Facebook pages. I'd just rather not post the link in here with our real names, so it'd have to be via PM.



P.S. I think that the whole list situation is figured out, but I think I'll have to get him to Email Sasha so he can participate on the forums once more. 

P.P.S. It looks like Sinjz wanted to jump on the line, and with over 1000 posts is obviously a participating member. Should we wait 'til Csshih adds him to the list?


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 14, 2011)

StylisticGambit said:


> raynstacy, great choice! You know that a #4 peak is a reduced brightness model, right? A #8 Logan runs at about 300 lumens, and a #4 runs at about 50. So a #4 with QTC should be 0-50 variable.
> 
> http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/xpg batt test 3.3 volt.pdf
> 
> There's a really easy way to tell if Nomad is being honest with us. Does CPF keep a record of IP addresses? Not accusing you Nomad, but there are two possibilities here. Soulraiser is your alias, or he's not. If he's not, then you're story is true, and he deserves a light. If CPF doesn't keep a record of IP addersses, I say we give Soulraiser the benefit of the doubt.



Thanks for the info. im really grateful for this and im sure this light is really dependable. im not aware at all about the power level. going by their description there is no driver involved and the current variably increases as the pressure on the QTC also goes up. so does that pdf apply to the qtc version also?


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

raynstacy said:


> Thanks for the info. im really grateful for this and im sure this light is really dependable. im not aware at all about the power level. going by their description there is no driver involved and the current variably increases as the pressure on the QTC also goes up. so does that pdf apply to the qtc version also?



Short answer: I don't know. I've never owned a QTC light either. But I've researched them a lot over the past month, and think I can answer. My understanding is like you said: the QTC lets more and more current pass as it is compressed. So in an uncompressed state, it lets no current pass, which is the same as having the battery disengaged. In a fully compressed state, I assume it lets 100% of the current pass, which is the same as having the light on full power.

But it's possible that it doesn't let a full 100% of the current pass in the compressed state. Maybe it only lets 95% pass, or 90%. So it's possible that your 50 lumen light is only, say, max 40 lumens with the QTC.

In any case, you can choose to remove the QTC pill if you want. In that case you'd have a single mode, 50 lumen light.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, id guess your cousin's facebook/registration email on this forum would be the same...which I assume they are.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been keeping track of who picked what. This is the list I have currently.:


mgt131: 41. Surefire LX2 LumaMax, generously donated by ksbman
SuLyMaN *37.Quark "X" AA² Tactical, generously donated by ksbman.*
Miri 43, Arc AAA Titanium +, generously donated by 44. ksbman
hydrou 5. Sunwayman V10R Ti -- with pocket clip, minor carry wear, generously donated by etheralshade
neal71 46. Door #2, generously donated by kelmo
potpot _47. HDS 140 Tactical, nano charger, and AW RCR123, generously donated by sloan_
MikhailO 39. Olight M21 Warrior, generously donated by ksbman, 24. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice
Beamer4D 21. I am offering a Quark MiNi AA², R5 Edition, generously donated by LED ninja,
25. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice
Blight 40. ZebraLight H31 Headlamp, generously donated by ksbman, 27. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice
jh333233 4. Surefire 9Z weaponlight kit, 9Z(a 9Z looks similar to a z3 but has a longer smooth portion) with newer hex head M2 bezel, P90 and P91, tapeswitch, barrel clamp, and V70 speed holster, generously donated by etheralshade
tyrantrave 6. Surefire 6P with M61W -- Bored for 18650 cells, and using old fashioned smooth bezel (from the 9Z above) rather than a Z44, generously donated by etheralshade
Timmyns
DVN 28. Preon Revo SS w/ Neutral XP-G. Good condition but a few nicks, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond 26. Paracord neck lanyard, generously donated by essexman This can be combined with another choice
legtu 29. Neutral XM-L modded Nitecore SR3 w/ 18650 extension tube, generously donated by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond
varmit19. Dereelight DBS V2 with 3 mode hi/med/low, 3SD 5a Q2 neutral (to my eyes) tint. Comes with WF 138 charger and two AW 18650's, lightly used, generously donated by medieval
Persefone 38. NovaTac 120T, Black, generously donated by ksbman.
MattE 48, Olight M21X, generously donated by AardvarkSagus
ico 36. Quark 123² Turbo "X", generously donated by ksbman
eternity 10. Surefire 6P-GM Including its original P60 lamp assembly with unknown power-on hours, I'll throw in 2 dropins - one is a more practical 1-amp 5-mode XP-G based drop in for everyday illumination and the other is a handcrafted SSC P7 3-level 2.8A AMC-based dropin that he put together, generously donated by KevinL note from Kevin: This was the 2nd Surefire light I bought as a flashaholic, nearly 7 years ago. It is still in outstanding physical condition, I'd rate it a 9/10 at least. It's time for the 6P to move on and do some more good in the world. Recommend running that from 17670s - it's a true LED HOLA option delivering hundreds of lumens output.
Nomad 3. Electrolumens EDC-MCE (neutral white version) -- small chips to anodizing, generously donated by etheralshade
PaulSR #35. Fenix PD31 with batteries, generously donated by jhc37013
goki 49. Lumahunter MPV, generously donated by jvc55349
H-Mans 30. solarforce complete body with a solarforce 4,2 volt xml dropin and 2 aw 2600 batteries + a Fenix L0D w/batteries! donated by anonymous.
REDAT9-AP1 18. Solarforce L2i with new XM-l drop in. Runs on three aaa's (included), generously donated by medieval
dealgrabber2002 13. Zebralight SC31w, no box, generously donated by Scout24
dobermann100 7. SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in (Production version of Gene's now classic creation),generously donated by Monocrom
StylisticGambit 20. SS Peak El Captain Level 8, generously donated by timmyns
raynstacy 11. Peak Logan QTC, power level 4, 99%+ condition, generously donated by Scout24
Sinjz

That is assuming Sinjz is added to the list.  Let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> The board will not let him do his "about me".
> It's really grinching things up for the kid.



All he has to do is make three posts? He can't find think of two things to post on a couple of threads? Or he cant make two posts on this thread? He could just go to one of the review threads and say 'thanks for the review, it was very informative'. It would not be rejected by admins. Seems like a very mediocre task, and should not take more than three minutes of his time. 




jh333233 said:


> Ive seen people who have already joined a Xmas event in previous 3 years(08,09,10), join the event again
> Even though the light is not an expensive one



If they have participated three years in a row already, they are in violation of the rules by participating this year. I would hope that anyone that anyone that has received a light (more than likely two since there is always more donors than recipients) the past three years, they would be honest and say so. One of the new rules was - *If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year? *The rules do say that there are exceptions, but if they did not talk to csshih before participating then they should not have participated. 

Csshih is busy with finals, I know how stressful/time consuming it is because I just took my last final yesterday. If you know that someone is in violation of the rules you should PM csshih, just to let him know. There are exceptions and maybe they got one, if they did, he will let you know. 

*I certainly hope that no one is cheating or taking advantage of the generosity of the donors. This is such an awesome thing that they are doing and it would be a shame for it to be ruined for everyone because a few people.*


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

Lots of drama and waiting. Wasn't this typical of all past Christmas threads? :lolsign: 

If I'm allowed in, I'd like to pick 31. kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave

I'll hold off on a second choice in case someone is behind me. I'll also hold off on PM'ing tyrantrave in case I'm not allowed in at all....

Is there an AA light that will blow me away? 

How about somebody compare the remaining AAA light for me. I remember Arc AAA's, but not the titanium one and to be honest it looks nothing like the Arc AAA's I remember. How's the output and beam quality. My current Arc AAA is still carried in my bag everyday, but truthfully it's not used much. It's with me as a great emergency backup that uses commonly found cells. I'm wondering if the _slight_ increase in lumens (from Nichia BS to Nichia GS) would make it significantly more useful. Or maybe I should jump WAY up to Thrunite Ti firefly or one of the Peak Lego Fun packs. Speaking of which, anybody have opinions on the firefly mode in the Thrunite Ti firefly. Also anybody know about the threads on these AAA's? Are they all compatible? I think Peak's use to have the same thread as the Arc AAA's. Is that still the case? What about the Trunite? 

I'll admit I don't remember much about lumens, How bright is 60-70 lumens again?

Thanks for the info!

Now I'll patiently await csshih's decision.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

neal71 said:


> All he has to do is make three posts? He can't find think of two things to post on a couple of threads? Or he cant make two posts on this thread? He could just go to one of the review threads and say 'thanks for the review, it was very informative'. It would not be rejected by admins. Seems like a very mediocre task, and should not take more than three minutes of his time.



He did post, but the posts haven't been approved by admins. I know that before the crash he wasn't on moderation. Anyway, the issue's pretty settled now, he doesn't need to be on the list and we're getting kinda off topic.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Lots of drama and waiting. Wasn't this typical of all past Christmas threads? :lolsign:
> 
> If I'm allowed in, I'd like to pick 31. kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave
> 
> ...



Even though it's not uber bright, that Titanium Arc AAA that Ksbman is offering looks like a beauty. As do the Thrunites titaniums.  Sorry, the titanium lights just look nifty.


----------



## goki (Dec 14, 2011)

Just voicing out my opinion with regards to the people hoping to be added to the list.

My take is to let csshih (or maybe even a donator) decide whether to let that person be added. This is csshih's (and the donators) thread afterall. 




Sinjz said:


> Lots of drama and waiting. Wasn't this typical of all past Christmas threads? :lolsign:
> 
> If I'm allowed in, I'd like to pick 31. kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave



I'm a bit suprised here that your "1st" pick is a knife. :shrug:


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Even though it's not uber bright, that Titanium Arc AAA that Ksbman is offering looks like a beauty. As do the Thrunites titaniums.  Sorry, the titanium lights just look nifty.



I agree they look nifty. I think titaniums started to become popular just as I was starting to fade out. I never could afford them and still don't get why they are that expensive. I probably would of jumped on that titanium Arc AAA already if it was much different than the Arc AAA I have.

BTW, I don't think the Thrunites Ti firefly is made of titanium, I think it's called a "Ti Firefly". Am I wrong?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

Nah, you're right, but it's still a nice li'l light.  Aircraft aluminum.


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, its not titanium but it is still a nice light


----------



## goki (Dec 14, 2011)

eternity said:


> I was wondering about the upgradability myself. Really tempted by this one, but couldn't find too much info in it. All my searches came up with the MRV, instead of the MPV. Without knowing for sure, I got scared off from having to invest in the batteries and chargers needed for this light, for now. Let us know how it works out!



Doing a search with "lumahunter mpv" won't yield much info but if you search for "lumapower mpv", you should be able to find a lot more info about it.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

goki said:


> Just voicing out my opinion with regards to the people hoping to be added to the list.
> 
> My take is to let csshih (or maybe even a donator) decide whether to let that person be added. This is csshih's (and the donators) thread afterall.
> 
> ...



Mainly cause I know I can land one of the AAA's, with my next pick, if I'm allowed in. Still trying to decide which.

I could of gone for the SureFires or simply grabbed something expensive, but I'm not looking for the expensive stuff. I'm looking for the thrill of participating and waiting for something nice to come in the mail. Not to repeat myself, but I could use that about now. I would of grabbed a headlamp if one was available, but they are not, and I do like knives.  That's my reasoning anyway.


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Is there an AA light that will blow me away?
> 
> How about somebody compare the remaining AAA light for me.



The only AA's left are the Inovas. They have always been solid lights!

For AAA, the Peaks, the Thrunites, and the Arc are all great lights too. What is your intended use? The Peaks can hit almost 300 lumens with 3.6v lithium batteries. The Thrunites are probably the most versitile with both a high and firefly mode. The Arc has always been a CPF favorite, and the Ti only makes it better.


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 14, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Hi PaulSR I shipped your light out yesterday and I hope you really enjoy it, Merry Christmas. PM sent with tracking info


Thank you very much! Looking forward to it, going out to the high desert for Christmas and will need a good light.

Merry Christmas to everyone who has donated to this Gift giving, Merry Christmas to all the participants as well!


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> My nephew couldn't get in the Christmas giveaway because somehow his post count got reset and now he's on "probation" again. I know that at one point he had his "about me" filled out, he's a 16 year old kid in Baton Rouge who has been doing well in ROTC and is a great help to my sister, who's a single mom. For some unknown reason the moderators won't approve his posts and didn't answer his email. He used the name "Soulraiser" on here. I suspect that he believes that because he's a teenager is why he's not able to participate in the forums. Like many teenagers he doesn't want to make waves and ask for help. His best light was a Mag 2D that I gave him years ago (back in more prosperous times), and I believe that was stolen.
> 
> So, what should I tell him?



exceptions can be made - il'll add him to the end. I didn't know as no one told me!

Craig


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2011)

alright, I thought I put up another reply after that one above.. it didn't go through.

list updated, more people added! 

Craig


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay, well, there's our answer. 

Nomad, since Soulraiser can't post, will you call him up and post his choices? Remember, he gets to pick two.

Then, it's Sinjz again.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys, an anonymous donor has agreed to take care of Soulraiser. That way there doesn't have to be any exceptions. 

He seemed satisfied with the situation when I talked to him on Facebook earlier (his mom has the only reliable cell phone and she was at work while he babysat his li'l sis).


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Guys, an anonymous donor has agreed to take care of Soulraiser. That way there doesn't have to be any exceptions.
> 
> He seemed satisfied with the situation when I talked to him on Facebook earlier (his mom has the only reliable cell phone and she was at work while he babysat his li'l sis).



Does this mean it goes back to Sinjz?


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2011)

I think so


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been officially added to the list by csshih, and I received a PM from someone telling me it's my turn again. Seem Soulraiser is not joining this thread. 

So, I'm about to make my choice. It's going to be one of the Peak Lego Fun packs. I just have to decide if it's #32 or #33. Opinions?


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 14, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> I've been officially added to the list by csshih, and I received a PM from someone telling me it's my turn again. Seem Soulraiser is not joining this thread.
> 
> So, I'm about to make my choice. It's going to be one of the Peak Lego Fun packs. I just have to decide if it's #32 or #33. Opinions?


ill pick the one you don't


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay, I decided to go with the variety pack. 

33. Peak Lego Fun #2: a brass pocket and a brass lug body, stainless 3-LED head and brass Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined 

Thanks a lot guys!

I must add that it's crazy that SureFires are still out there. I remember when they were the first lights grabbed.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

raynstacy said:


> ill pick the one you don't



Hehehe.... so I guess you're picking #32?


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 14, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Hehehe.... so I guess you're picking #32?


you got it.

32. Peak Lego Fun #1: 2 brass pocket bodies, a brass 3-LED head and a stainless Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined

Thx again !!!


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 14, 2011)

Great choice, both of you. I was eyeballing those two also. You could probably each find someone who will trade a SS body for one of your brass bodies on the marketplace. That way, you have two complete matching lights.

Of all the lights listed, the SS El Capitan was my first choice and this light was my second:

42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman

That's my choice. Never had an Arc, but I'm eager to try it out. The Ti is nice, but I'd be just as happy with aluminum. I even have a place on my hiking pack picked out to hang it!

Thanks for your donation, ksbman! I promise the light will see some good use.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 15, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Dealgrabber- got your PM, you'll go out in tomorrow's mail.  Enjoy!



Thanks scout24!


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 15, 2011)

going for 

14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24

Thanks again CPF and Scout24


----------



## KevinL (Dec 15, 2011)

Sinjz! Good to hear from you and congratulations on some nice picks 

XP-G is awesome: it's come a LONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG way since the Arc LS days. XP-Gs are to Lux1s like Lux1s are to 5mm LEDs.


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2011)

dobermann100 said:


> going for
> 
> 14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24
> 
> Thanks again CPF and Scout24



PM me your addy and I'll get it out ASAP!

C


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 15, 2011)

csshih said:


> PM me your addy and I'll get it out ASAP!
> 
> C



Tried to send you a PM and I got this>


> csshih has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.



BTW I also sent a PM to Scout24


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2011)

dobermann100 said:


> Tried to send you a PM and I got this>
> 
> 
> BTW I also sent a PM to Scout24



sorry, cleared!

I've got to go for a few hours. Will get back to you!

C


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 15, 2011)

csshih said:


> sorry, cleared!
> 
> I've got to go for a few hours. Will get back to you!
> 
> C



PM sent!

Thanks!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll take the kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave (if available)

if not,

I'll take Kershaw Zing, generously donated by xian13 (if available)


----------



## eternity (Dec 15, 2011)

goki said:


> Doing a search with "lumahunter mpv" won't yield much info but if you search for "lumapower mpv", you should be able to find a lot more info about it.



Awww, how was I suppose to know to search for lumapower? That wasn't even the link when i first looked at that light. I search based on the name I was given. It's also MVP, not MPV. I'm happy with my choice, but still wish I got the info when I was searching for it.

I read that it was current regulated. Anybody know how much current is going to the led? Would it be a simple swap to replace the leds with XM-L's and make the eyebrow burner I mentioned?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 15, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I'll take the kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave (if available)
> 
> if not,
> 
> I'll take Kershaw Zing, generously donated by xian13 (if available)



Sinjz took the Kershaw Blur. I don't see that anyone took the Zing.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 15, 2011)

Craig- let me know what I owe for overseas shipping on the Ti, please.  IIRC, my second Ti was shipping directly from you as well? Please let me know. Everyone else, PM's sent with tracking or customs form numbers. Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 15, 2011)

I am simply amazed that there are TWO Surefires on the list still as it goes its second trip! Just...amazed. Seriously. 

Considering what I'm already getting, I'm looking at a keychain light(s) myself... but wow...I can't believe Surefires are still on there.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 15, 2011)

PaulSR said:


> Thank you very much! Looking forward to it, going out to the high desert for Christmas and will need a good light.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone who has donated to this Gift giving, Merry Christmas to all the participants as well!



Oh that is just awesome I love to hear you putting it to use right away, Merry Christmas PaulSR and to everyone involved in this thread donors and recipients. I really appreciate everyone's generosity and appreciation this is the best CPF event of the year, well this and any of the Wounder Warrior projects that I believe Sasha had going awhile back, that was special.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it's Cuz the surefires left are incandescent ...

Sent from my LG-G2X using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 15, 2011)

I just sent reminder PMs to REDAT9-AP1 H-Man goki PaulSR eternity ico MattE Persefone varmint legtu that the selections are continuing in reverse order.
CPF only allows me to PM in batches of 5 so I left Nomad out as I know he is still actively tracking this thread.

My tracking shows the following to be still available:

1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
3. -Nomad
4. -jh333233
5. -hydrou
6. -tyrantrave
7. -dobermann100
8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom
9. Fenix P3D Q5 in Natural finish (comes with Fenix open-top belt pouch for it), generously donated by Monocrom TAKEN BY REDAT9-AP1
10. -eternity
11. -raynstacy
12. -Timmyns
13. -dealgrabber2002
14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24
15. Thrunite Ti firefly, generously donated by Scout24
16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!
17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval
18. -REDAT9-AP1
19. -varmit
20. -StylisticGambit
21. -Beamer4D
22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc
23. iTP A1 EOS Stainless Steel. It's been polished and has had the keychain attachment cut off. donated by mvyrmnd
24. -MikhailO
25. -Beamer4D
26. -DVN
27. -Blight 40.
28. -DVN
29. -legtu
30. -H-Man
31. -Sinjz
32. -raynstacy
33. -Sinjz
34. -H-Man
35. -PaulSR
36. -ico
37. -SuLyMaN
38. NovaTac 120T, Black, generously donated by ksbman
39. -MikhailO
40. -Blight 40.
41. -mgt131
42. -StylisticGambit
43, -Miri
44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus
45. Inova X2, black, generously donated by caltemus
46. -neal71
47. -potpot
48. -MattE
49. -goki
50. -dobermann100


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 15, 2011)

OK... I'll take 9. Fenix P3D Q5 in neutral finish (comes with Fenix open-top pouch for it) , generously donated by Monocrom


----------



## MattE (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it my turn ?

MattE


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 15, 2011)

MattE said:


> Is it my turn ?
> 
> MattE


H-Man goki PaulSR eternity ico are in front of you.


----------



## MattE (Dec 15, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> H-Man goki PaulSR eternity ico are in front of you.



Thanks


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 15, 2011)

KevinL said:


> Sinjz! Good to hear from you and congratulations on some nice picks
> 
> XP-G is awesome: it's come a LONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG way since the Arc LS days. XP-Gs are to Lux1s like Lux1s are to 5mm LEDs.



Hi Kevin, how ya do'in?  

So are you're saying XP-Gs can not operate as well at low current, and are a completely different form factor? :devil:

Seriously, are XP-Gs and XM-L easy replacements for Lux3s and P4s? What's the footprint of these things? Any advancements in 5mm LEDs since the Nichia-GS?


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 15, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I'll take the kershaw blur knife , CONUS, generously donated by tyrantrave (if available)
> 
> if not,
> 
> I'll take Kershaw Zing, generously donated by xian13 (if available)



Sorry dealgrabber2002, but I already picked the Kershaw Blur. Unfortunately tyrantrave hasn't been on for a few days, so I don't know if he got the message yet.  That Zing looks very nice though.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 15, 2011)

I choose:
34. Peak Lego Fun #3: 2 HA pocket bodies, an HA 10280 lug body, a stainless XP-G #8 head and two neutral rebel heads with the unfortunate greenish tint, generously donated by notrefined


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 15, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> I just sent reminder PMs to REDAT9-AP1 H-Man goki PaulSR eternity ico MattE Persefone varmint legtu that the selections are continuing in reverse order.
> CPF only allows me to PM in batches of 5 so I left Nomad out as I know he is still actively tracking this thread.
> 
> My tracking shows the following to be still available:
> ...



You missed dobermann100 taking 14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24

Also #9 is confusing because you left the name of the light on the list. 

Otherwise, great job helping people keep track. :thumbsup:

edit: And now H-MAN took 34. Peak Lego Fun #3: 2 HA pocket bodies, an HA 10280 lug body, a stainless XP-G #8 head and two neutral rebel heads with the unfortunate greenish tint, generously donated by notrefined

edit 2: it was dealgrabber2002 who took 50. Kershaw Zing, generously donated by xian13, not dobermann100. 

edit 3: 38. NovaTac 120T, Black, generously donated by ksbman was taken by Persefone. Okay, I think we officially need csshih here.


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> You missed dobermann100 taking 14. Thrunite Ti firefly, ships from illuminationsupply.com, generously donated by Scout24
> 
> Also #9 is confusing because you left the name of the light on the list.
> 
> ...



You beat me to it *Sinjz*.. 

Yup, it was dealgrabber2002 on 50 and then dobermann100(me) on 14


----------



## Pwallwin (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I wonder if I could get in on this? If it's too late or whatever, don't worry. 

I think I'm definately eligible because I've been unemployed for the past few months and I am struggling to keep up with payments owed. Of course, things could be worse and I could be homeless or without access to a super forum like CPF 

I currently volunteer for my local conservation trust, as it's the only thing that gets me out of bed in the morning... 

And BTW, I do currently own a Fenix P3D Q5 which I bought when employed. A great, value for money torch!

P.S. This is incredibly generous and I wouldn't expect anything less from CPFers!


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 15, 2011)

Made this, with your permission *LEDninja* 

corrected a few things



> 1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
> 2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
> 3. -Nomad
> 4. -jh333233
> ...


----------



## goki (Dec 15, 2011)

For my 2nd pick, I'll go with:

_23. iTP A1 EOS Stainless Steel. It's been polished and has had the keychain attachment cut off. donated by mvyrmnd_

This'll be perfect for my all-around EDC.


----------



## xian13 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dealgrabber2002 - PM me with your exact address and I'll pop in to the post office quickest.


----------



## MattE (Dec 15, 2011)

Pwallwin said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if I could get in on this? If it's too late or whatever, don't worry.
> 
> I think I'm definately eligible because I've been unemployed for the past few months and I am struggling to keep up with payments owed. Of course, things could be worse and I could be homeless or without access to a super forum like CPF
> 
> ...



There is a UK only light, I guess mods will decide ...


----------



## varmint (Dec 15, 2011)

Which way is this list going? Sorry but confused here.
Larry


----------



## goki (Dec 15, 2011)

@varmint
The list is going back up so after me, it'll be:

PaulSR then Nomad then eternity then ico and so on.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 15, 2011)

goki said:


> For my 2nd pick, I'll go with:
> 
> _23. iTP A1 EOS Stainless Steel. It's been polished and has had the keychain attachment cut off. donated by mvyrmnd_
> 
> This'll be perfect for my all-around EDC.



It's a great little light - I'm sure you'll enjoy it. It did some time in my pocket, which is why it's been polished up again  I got your PM, it'll be in the mail ASAP.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I got mine in the mail 2day... #18.













On small table about 2 feet from window blinds.  

Thanks to all the wonderful peeps who made this great event possible...


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry double post...


----------



## medieval (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome pics Danny. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 15, 2011)

dobermann100 said:


> Made this, with your permission *LEDninja*
> 
> corrected a few things


Thanks.

Added goki's 2nd pick

1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
3. -Nomad
4. -jh333233
5. -hydrou
6. -tyrantrave
7. -dobermann100
8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom
9. - REDAT9-AP1
10. -eternity
11. -raynstacy
12. -Timmyns
13. -dealgrabber2002
14. - dobermann100
15. Thrunite Ti firefly, generously donated by Scout24
*16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!*
17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval
18. -REDAT9-AP1
19. -varmit
20. -StylisticGambit
21. -Beamer4D
22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc
23. -goki
24. -MikhailO
25. -Beamer4D
26. -DVN
27. -Blight 40.
28. -DVN
29. -legtu
30. -H-Man
31. -Sinjz
32. -raynstacy
33. -Sinjz
34. -H-Man
35. -PaulSR
36. -ico
37. -SuLyMaN
38. -Persefone
39. -MikhailO
40. -Blight 40.
41. -mgt131
42. -StylisticGambit
43, -Miri
44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus
45. Inova X2, black, generously donated by caltemus
46. -neal71
47. -potpot
48. -MattE
49. -goki
50. -dealgrabber2002

*If any of the recipients are from the UK holler! Or gift #16 would go to Pwallwin.*


----------



## neal71 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I am simply amazed that there are TWO Surefires on the list still as it goes its second trip! Just...amazed. Seriously.
> 
> Considering what I'm already getting, I'm looking at a keychain light(s) myself... but wow...I can't believe Surefires are still on there.



Me too! That e1e was actually my fist choice, but then I had trouble deciding, and did not want to hold up the giveaway.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

They would be eating more batts that most can afford so I guess no one wanted to choose the remaining 2


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 15, 2011)

medieval said:


> Awesome pics Danny. Thanks for posting.



No problem... made possible by you ... :thumbup:


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2011)

REDAT9-AP1 said:


> OK... I'll take 9. Fenix P3D Q5 in neutral finish (comes with Fenix open-top pouch for it) , generously donated by Monocrom



Got your PM.

Sent you one as well. Please check your inbox.


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess I am up again! 
I would like: 45. Inova X2, black, generously donated by caltemus

Thank you!!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a question for Scout24 before I make choice #2. Is the Thrunite Ti firefly being sent straight from the company, and thus do we get to pick a color? 

I also have a general question, anyone know if Dealextreme or some other "affordable" place has an LED drop-in for those two Surefires?

ALSO, can you replace the 18650 battery in the ITP R01, ??? Since lithium rechargeables have a fairly short lifespan.


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 16, 2011)

You can use a normal 18650 in the R01, but you will no longer have the USB charging capability. I don't know if ITP offer replacement batteries for it which permit recharging.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2011)

Lighthound.com does sell Veleno LED drop-ins for E-series SureFire lights. They're more expensive than anything DX carries. But at least they're not cheap junk.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 16, 2011)

Added PaulSR's 2nd pick.

Shortlist of pickers:
1) Nomad
2) eternity
3) ico
4) MattE
5) Persefone
6) varmit
7) legtu
8) DVN (OR Pwallwin if none on the shortlist is from the UK.)

1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
3. -Nomad
4. -jh333233
5. -hydrou
6. -tyrantrave
7. -dobermann100
8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom
9. - REDAT9-AP1
10. -eternity
11. -raynstacy
12. -Timmyns
13. -dealgrabber2002
14. - dobermann100
15. Thrunite Ti firefly, generously donated by Scout24
16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!
17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval
18. -REDAT9-AP1
19. -varmit
20. -StylisticGambit
21. -Beamer4D
22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc
23. -goki
24. -MikhailO
25. -Beamer4D
26. -DVN
27. -Blight 40.
28. -DVN
29. -legtu
30. -H-Man
31. -Sinjz
32. -raynstacy
33. -Sinjz
34. -H-Man
35. -PaulSR
36. -ico
37. -SuLyMaN
38. -Persefone
39. -MikhailO
40. -Blight 40.
41. -mgt131
42. -StylisticGambit
43, -Miri
44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus
45. -PaulSR 
46. -neal71
47. -potpot
48. -MattE
49. -goki
50. -dealgrabber2002


----------



## goki (Dec 16, 2011)

eternity said:


> Awww, how was I suppose to know to search for lumapower? That wasn't even the link when i first looked at that light. I search based on the name I was given. It's also MVP, not MPV. I'm happy with my choice, but still wish I got the info when I was searching for it.
> 
> I read that it was current regulated. Anybody know how much current is going to the led? Would it be a simple swap to replace the leds with XM-L's and make the eyebrow burner I mentioned?



Believe me, It took quite a while for me to finally figure out what to search for. :mecry:

Given that the MPV's output is around 600-700 lumens, perhaps 800-1000ma per LED? With an upgraded LED, it should give out a minimum of around 1000 lumens. :naughty:


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I have a question for Scout24 before I make choice #2. Is the Thrunite Ti firefly being sent straight from the company, and thus do we get to pick a color?



The Ti Firefly only comes in black, those with different colors do not have the firefly mode. Same price though


----------



## Nomad (Dec 16, 2011)

You know what? I think I'll take 15. Thrunite Ti firefly, generously donated by Scout24 and I'm sending a PM to Scout24 with the correct shipping address.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 16, 2011)

Almost the end of the list and still 2 Surefires(Out of 7) 
Seems im the only one who chose incan :/
BTW:
The package had arrived in post office already and probably available on tomorrow or Monday
Gotta post some pics of using it
My hearts pumping hard!


----------



## Pwallwin (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually guys, don't worry about me - I've just had some good news about a job! Please forfeit my chance to someone else. Happy Christmas!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 16, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Almost the end of the list and still 2 Surefires(Out of 7)
> Seems im the only one who chose incan :/
> BTW:
> The package had arrived in post office already and probably available on tomorrow or Monday
> ...



You must remember that most guys in here cannot afford expensive/exotic battery configs 

I for sure know I prefer a less expensive flashlight with affordable batteries to feed it than an expensive one which will cost me a fortune to run if I can afford to!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 16, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> Latest update...waiting is the worst part!!!
> Dispatched through USPS sort facility (Morganza) - 9 dec.
> Processed through USPS sort facility (Chicago) - 11 dec.
> Processed through USPS sort facility (Jamaica) - 13 dec.
> ...



NO further updates for me and we are on the 16th  Seems to be stuck somewhere in Jamaica. Soon the 17th


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> You must remember that most guys in here cannot afford expensive/exotic battery configs
> 
> I for sure know I prefer a less expensive flashlight with affordable batteries to feed it than an expensive one which will cost me a fortune to run if I can afford to!



Nowadays, you can find CR123 cells in any major chain pharmacy. No need to make a special trip to some obscure, out-of-the-way, shop.

As for expensive, we know how to save money on CR123 cells. Buy online, in bulk, and Made in America cells. The last in order to make sure you don't end up with some dangerous, cheap, no-name junk that might cause your light to vent with flame.

My last case of 12 CR123 cells was from Lighthound.com (Energizer brand) and cost me $16 plus a bit of change.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 16, 2011)

xian13 said:


> Dealgrabber2002 - PM me with your exact address and I'll pop in to the post office quickest.



Sactown in da-house!!!


----------



## eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

After reading that linked thread, I really reaLLY REALLY want that 22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc, but I don't think I can pass on the 17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval either. Both are discontinued, so this is probably my only chance at either one. I've changed my mind, erased and retyped this many times, but I think I'm going with the

17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval

American made. The Surefire name. I just wish the SRM 710 knife wasn't discontinued!

This has honestly been VERY HARD with each pick. There are SO MANY GREAT gifts being donated!

I'd like to thank medieval and all the other generous donaters, including KevinL again. Merry Christmas everybody! :santa:


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 16, 2011)

Added Nomad & eternity 2nd pick.

Shortlist of pickers:
3) ico
4) MattE
5) Persefone
6) varmit
7) legtu
8) DVN

*1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade*
*2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade*
3. -Nomad
4. -jh333233
5. -hydrou
6. -tyrantrave
7. -dobermann100
*8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom*
9. - REDAT9-AP1
10. -eternity
11. -raynstacy
12. -Timmyns
13. -dealgrabber2002
14. -dobermann100
15. -Nomad 
*16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!*
17. -eternity 
18. -REDAT9-AP1
19. -varmit
20. -StylisticGambit
21. -Beamer4D
*22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc*
23. -goki
24. -MikhailO
25. -Beamer4D
26. -DVN
27. -Blight 40.
28. -DVN
29. -legtu
30. -H-Man
31. -Sinjz
32. -raynstacy
33. -Sinjz
34. -H-Man
35. -PaulSR
36. -ico
37. -SuLyMaN
38. -Persefone
39. -MikhailO
40. -Blight 40.
41. -mgt131
42. -StylisticGambit
43, -Miri
*44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus*
45. -PaulSR 
46. -neal71
47. -potpot
48. -MattE
49. -goki
50. -dealgrabber2002


----------



## eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

goki said:


> Believe me, It took quite a while for me to finally figure out what to search for. :mecry:
> 
> Given that the MPV's output is around 600-700 lumens, perhaps 800-1000ma per LED? *With an upgraded LED, it should give out a minimum of around 1000 lumens. *:naughty:



:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:

Is there an I'm so jealous smile?


----------



## eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Lighthound.com does sell Veleno LED drop-ins for E-series SureFire lights. They're more expensive than anything DX carries. But at least they're not cheap junk.



Are ALL the dropins from Dealextreme cheap junk?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not all are junks. Don't expect them to be premium.


----------



## varmint (Dec 16, 2011)

Where are we on the list, I can't get all of it to load.=======Thanks☼


----------



## MattE (Dec 16, 2011)

varmint said:


> Where are we on the list, I can't get all of it to load.=======Thanks☼



I think its ICO's turn


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

Just finished my last exam yesterday 

I still had a hard time choosing but I think I'll choose *8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom

*Thank you again guys, especially to csshih, ksbman, and Monocrom! lovecpf

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## H-Man (Dec 16, 2011)

The solar force came in. I'll post pictures later, but whoever packed this seems to have put a lot of thought into what to pack. Not only were there 2 AW protected cells, but 3 energizer lithium primary cells for the L0D and 3 of those light hound key chain lights to keep the good lights from growing legs and hopping into someone's pocket. I'm impressed.


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 16, 2011)

ico said:


> Just finished my last exam yesterday
> 
> I still had a hard time choosing but I think I'll choose *8. SureFire E1E w/ Lumens Factory inca. lamp (rated at 40 lumens at the emitter, designed for 1xCR123 primary),generously donated by Monocrom
> 
> ...



Nice one ico!

I guess monocrom's sending two lights to the far east!


----------



## MattE (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess its my turn now.

Since both Surefires are gone I'll pick

22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc

Thanks to mcmc and organizers, merry Xmas to all

Matt


----------



## legtu (Dec 16, 2011)

its persefone's turn 

then:
varmint
legtu
DVN

we're almost at the end of the list. wohoo!


----------



## varmint (Dec 16, 2011)

Need a big favor!!! I am only 2 away and I cant get the list of whats available to load for some reason, could someone please repost it or pm me. Thanks in advance very much.........Larry


----------



## legtu (Dec 16, 2011)

here's the condensed list of what's left varmint:

1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade
16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!
44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 16, 2011)

Here ya go,

*1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade*
*2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade*
3. -Nomad
4. -jh333233
5. -hydrou
6. -tyrantrave
7. -dobermann100
8. -ico
9. -REDAT9-AP1
10. -eternity
11. -raynstacy
12. -Timmyns
13. -dealgrabber2002
14. -dobermann100
15. -Nomad 
*16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!*
17. -eternity 
18. -REDAT9-AP1
19. -varmit
20. -StylisticGambit
21. -Beamer4D
22. -MattE
23. -goki
24. -MikhailO
25. -Beamer4D
26. -DVN
27. -Blight 40.
28. -DVN
29. -legtu
30. -H-Man
31. -Sinjz
32. -raynstacy
33. -Sinjz
34. -H-Man
35. -PaulSR
36. -ico
37. -SuLyMaN
38. -Persefone
39. -MikhailO
40. -Blight 40.
41. -mgt131
42. -StylisticGambit
43, -Miri
*44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus*
45. -PaulSR 
46. -neal71
47. -potpot
48. -MattE
49. -goki
50. -dealgrabber2002


----------



## varmint (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a small AA & AAA light, if it should come to me, I will give my spot to someone in need.
Larry


----------



## KevinL (Dec 16, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Hi Kevin, how ya do'in?
> 
> So are you're saying XP-Gs can not operate as well at low current, and are a completely different form factor? :devil:
> 
> Seriously, are XP-Gs and XM-L easy replacements for Lux3s and P4s? What's the footprint of these things? Any advancements in 5mm LEDs since the Nichia-GS?



Still alive and kicking and lighting.. posting less on CPF nowadays but still reading from time to time when it's not down 

Hahaha! 

They are the same voltage, average Vf has dropped a bit over the years - XM-Ls are approaching the magical 3.0V mark at lower drive currents. The awesome thing about XM-Ls though is that they can tolerate a whopping 3 amps at 3.3V, delivering 1K lumens at the emitter!! Basically the huge improvement comes from lumens per watt, now at levels unimaginable back then. 

As for drop-in replacements, electrical side is plug and play but you may encounter minor issues with the optics.. the new LEDs like optics that are optimized for their unique requirements.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 16, 2011)

eternity said:


> After reading that linked thread, I really reaLLY REALLY want that 22. SRM 710 knife, generously donated by mcmc, but I don't think I can pass on the 17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval either. Both are discontinued, so this is probably my only chance at either one. I've changed my mind, erased and retyped this many times, but I think I'm going with the
> 
> 17. Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval
> 
> ...



You're welcome! And that's been a great haul for you this year, 6P and E2e - you sure have a taste for the great classics!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2011)

KevinL said:


> Still alive and kicking and lighting.. posting less on CPF nowadays but still reading from time to time when it's not down
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> ...



So it's not me! My connection with CPF seems to time out a LOT! More than I remember it use to.

I read the 3 amp thing for XM-L's, but I have to imagine a hefty heatsink is needed. It's not possible it's not burning up at that current, is it? But WOW, 1000 lumens from a single LED?! oo:

Drop-in replacement? Were you answering a question about trying to upgrade an old Arc LS with and XM-L, that I asked in a different thread?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for a bit of a late reply. Had a very trying and tiring day today.

Just wanted to mention that for the members who picked the lights I donated, as promised, the SF 6P w/ Malkoff M60 and the Fenix P3D are now headed your way. As for the SF E1E that was chosen while I was out, I'll get that mailed off after the end of the weekend, since all the post offices near me are now closed not just on Sunday as usual; but on Saturday as well.

It's good to know that the lights will be going to good homes where they'll get plenty of use.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 17, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> So it's not me! My connection with CPF seems to time out a LOT! More than I remember it use to.
> 
> I read the 3 amp thing for XM-L's, but I have to imagine a hefty heatsink is needed. It's not possible it's not burning up at that current, is it? But WOW, 1000 lumens from a single LED?! oo:
> 
> Drop-in replacement? Were you answering a question about trying to upgrade an old Arc LS with and XM-L, that I asked in a different thread?



 

Yes, you'd need a passive cooled heatsink that can handle roughly 10 watts. (3.3v x 3 amps) or better. That way it won't burn up. The 30-watt Fenix TK70 is truly a sight to behold.. the Surefire Beast for the Rest of Us. 3k raw lumens, 2.2k OTF. Triple XML setup. Ohhhhhh how things have changed. It makes small HIDs in the 35W power class obsolete. Indeed much has happened while you were away.. while I was away too!

Indirectly I suppose so, yes. You could stick an XM-L in as a drop-in replacement for Lux3s, but it won't be driven at full power. That's still ok though, because the XM-L breaks new efficiency records for lumens per watt when driven at less than 3 amps. So you can drive in max power 3A mode for most light, or 1A for sheer efficiency. I am not sure whether the existing optics/reflectors would produce a nice beam though.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2011)

eternity said:


> Are ALL the dropins from Dealextreme cheap junk?



Not all. But a large majority of them are. Just being honest.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Hey guys, sorry for a bit of a late reply. Had a very trying and tiring day today.
> 
> Just wanted to mention that for the members who picked the lights I donated, as promised, the SF 6P w/ Malkoff M60 and the Fenix P3D are now headed your way. As for the SF E1E that was chosen while I was out, I'll get that mailed off after the end of the weekend, since all the post offices near me are now closed not just on Sunday as usual; but on Saturday as well.
> 
> It's good to know that the lights will be going to good homes where they'll get plenty of use.





Awesome thanks ... can't wait to use it...


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 17, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Hi Kevin, how ya do'in?
> 
> So are you're saying XP-Gs can not operate as well at low current, and are a completely different form factor? :devil:
> 
> Seriously, are XP-Gs and XM-L easy replacements for Lux3s and P4s? What's the footprint of these things? Any advancements in 5mm LEDs since the Nichia-GS?



Commonly Used LED Emitter Index - by this thread's favourite person csshih 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270419-Commonly-Used-LED-Emitter-Index


----------



## kelmo (Dec 17, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Here ya go,
> 
> *1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade*
> *2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade*
> ...



Man when this thing picks up steam there is no stopping it! It is almost over despite everything we all have to do to run our lives. Well done everyone, and I do mean everyone from the donators to the next generation of givers!

The light truely shines bright in this group.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## Persefone (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you again guys, there is still one of my favourite so i'll choose this:

2. ITP R01, with holster and USB charging cable, generously donated by etheralshade

Merry Christmas to all,

Persefone


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 17, 2011)

Pickers left:
varmit
legtu
DVN

Gifts left:
1. Fenix E01, Olive with green Nite GlowRing, Lightly used, generously donated by etheralshade
16. Fenix L2D CE, Black UK ONLY, generously donated by Tomcat!
44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 17, 2011)

Woohoo! The first of my lights arrived today. This is:

42. Arc AAA Titanium, generously donated by ksbman

I stopped in at my mailbox on my way out this morning, and it was here! I couldn't resist opening it right there in the car so I could oogle it. My first thought was, "OMG, it's so small!" oo: My second thought was "WOW, it looks so nice!" :thumbsup:

I mean, I know AAA lights are small. I had a Mag Solitaire years ago. But holy smokes. It's nice and lightweight too. Here are some pics:







As you can see, ksbman through in a small swiss army knife, and some AAA lithium batteries. 











I'm gonna go play with it some more. 

Thanks again, ksbman! 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## varmint (Dec 17, 2011)

The E01 will be perfect for me ethershade donation.
PM sent
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2011)

kelmo said:


> Man when this thing picks up steam there is no stopping it! It is almost over despite everything we all have to do to run our lives. Well done everyone, and I do mean everyone from the donators to the next generation of givers!
> 
> The light truely shines bright in this group.
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!



Must admit, I am a bit surprised at how quickly & smoothly this year's picks went. I recall that last year's was filled with a ton of delays. And that's generally how it goes with the yearly Christmas Giveaway. Glad to see that particular tradition was broken this year.


----------



## legtu (Dec 17, 2011)

last two lights. i'll go with...

44. Inova X1, black, generously donated by caltemus


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2011)

The last pick will then go to Pwallwin if DVN is not from UK


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 17, 2011)

Thought I'd post this, too. It's a picture of my new Arc attached to my hiking bag. :thumbsup:

I may shorten that length of dynaglide so the light can't swing as much. How long do you guys think would be ideal? I don't want it banging into stuff, but the longer the rope the more useful the light is. The swing length right now is about three inches.

It only takes about 10 seconds to remove the light from the bag, but the primary purpose of this light is a backup emergency light, so I won't be taking it off very much.


----------



## goki (Dec 17, 2011)

ico said:


> The last pick will then go to Pwallwin if DVN is not from UK



Pwallwin posted:


Pwallwin said:


> Actually guys, don't worry about me - I've just had some good news about a job! Please forfeit my chance to someone else. Happy Christmas!



And DVN's profile say he's from the US. I guess it's better if we just let csshih or a donator decide?


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 17, 2011)

So did everybody get a light? If not I could probably spare 1 more. Good to see people and the anticipation to get the lights. By the way Goki, It will take some time to get this to you during the busy season. I will throw in a surprise or two if i can locate them.........


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2011)

goki said:


> And DVN's profile say he's from the US. I guess it's better if we just let csshih or a donator decide?



Not the first time something like this has happened. The usual procedure is to keep going down, or in this case "up," the list until we reach the very next individual who actually is from the part of the world that was specified. In this case, the UK.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> Commonly Used LED Emitter Index - by this thread's favourite person csshih
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270419-Commonly-Used-LED-Emitter-Index



That is one good thread!!! oo: :huh: Thank you!

Stupid part is I've been in the LED sub-forum a bunch of times, I just never looked at the stickies.  :blush:


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2011)

KevinL said:


> Yes, you'd need a passive cooled heatsink that can handle roughly 10 watts. (3.3v x 3 amps) or better. That way it won't burn up. The 30-watt Fenix TK70 is truly a sight to behold.. the Surefire Beast for the Rest of Us. 3k raw lumens, 2.2k OTF. Triple XML setup. Ohhhhhh how things have changed. It makes small HIDs in the 35W power class obsolete. Indeed much has happened while you were away.. while I was away too!
> 
> Indirectly I suppose so, yes. You could stick an XM-L in as a drop-in replacement for Lux3s, but it won't be driven at full power. That's still ok though, because the XM-L breaks new efficiency records for lumens per watt when driven at less than 3 amps. So you can drive in max power 3A mode for most light, or 1A for sheer efficiency. I am not sure whether the existing optics/reflectors would produce a nice beam though.



Wow, I have nothing that will drive a LED at 3 amps. I'm assuming RCR123's can't even handle that can they? Will this drive level require multiple cells? I've seen a bunch of 18650 light with XM-L, but not sure how hard they are being driven. Can a single 18650 provide that much power? For how long?

BTW, I was confused a little earlier, so if some stuff I said didn't make sense, just ignore it. Someone told me the new LEDs (XP-G and XM-L) was much bigger. I assumed they meant the whole emitter package, but what they should of said was the die was much bigger. Also when you say drop-in, my mind is wandering to stuff like the P60 drop-ins.  But now I get it, XM-L's CAN be a direct replacement for Lux3s! Got it! Thanks!!! I'll just frost or stipple optics/reflectors as needed.


----------



## DVN (Dec 18, 2011)

Somehow I just knew something like this would happen, and on the final play of the game too 

maybe i can be an honorary British person for the day....lol

Is the restriction to UK only because of shipping costs?


----------



## csshih (Dec 18, 2011)

I am glad to see this are moving along nicely!
Sorry I couldn't hop on sooner, I've been a bit busy with moving from the dorm - then I was plagued with network problems at home.

C


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I understand I created some confusion with how my light was listed. It should have been a MVP from Lumapower. I have had 4 surgeries this year and that has led to spending much of my time on painkillers while I heal. That is likely the reason for the mistake. I apologize to anyone that was affected by me identifying my light incorrectly. Truth be told I buy lights for work based on recommendations of battery Junction or other cops and don't pay much attention to brand........ lately I have become more interested. Again.....sorry for any confusion this caused.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2011)

*Regarding the UK Only light . . .*

I've looked through the list of participants, and noticed that everyone is either located outside of the UK or their location information is too cryptic to determine where they're located.

My advice to DVN would be to PM the donor and perhaps work something out as far as shipping is concerned.


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in the UK, I'm happy to offer a redirection service for Tomcat, if he's up for it.


----------



## Tomcat! (Dec 18, 2011)

DVN said:


> Somehow I just knew something like this would happen, and on the final play of the game too
> 
> maybe i can be an honorary British person for the day....lol
> 
> Is the restriction to UK only because of shipping costs?




Sure, all you have to do is sing all the verses of 'God Save The Queen' and post it on YouTube and you're in! :nana:

Just kidding. Yes it was my concern over postage but as a first time donor, I'd rather not have an brand new unused light sitting in a cupboard doing no good when it could be out there serving a purpose for someone else so just PM me your address and I'll send the L2D CE as soon as I can get to a post office.

Merry Christmas, Tomcat.


----------



## Tomcat! (Dec 18, 2011)

etherealshade said:


> I'm in the UK, I'm happy to offer a redirection service for Tomcat, if he's up for it.



Thanks for the offer but I've decided to post direct. As it was my first time I thought the postage might be high which is why I offered it as UK only. Now I know how it all works and the popularity, next time I'll just open the donation up to everyone.

Merry Christmas, Tomcat.


----------



## goki (Dec 18, 2011)

The list is done and it's nice to see that everything went quite smoothly. Thanks to csshih and the donators for making this possible. :thumbsup:

@jvc55349
No worries, it's perfectly understandable that most of us are extra busy during the holiday season.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 18, 2011)

StylisticGambit said:


> Thought I'd post this, too. It's a picture of my new Arc attached to my hiking bag. :thumbsup:
> 
> I may shorten that length of dynaglide so the light can't swing as much. How long do you guys think would be ideal? I don't want it banging into stuff, but the longer the rope the more useful the light is. The swing length right now is about three inches.
> 
> It only takes about 10 seconds to remove the light from the bag, but the primary purpose of this light is a backup emergency light, so I won't be taking it off very much.



While that looks cool I would stow it internally. If that knot ever comes undone you lose a pretty sweet light. I would recommend you store it in your 1st aid kit along with a neck lanyard and a spare cell. I got Arcs in all my 1st aid kits. That way you know you will have a light when really need one.

kelmo


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 18, 2011)

kelmo said:


> While that looks cool I would stow it internally. If that knot ever comes undone you lose a pretty sweet light. I would recommend you store it in your 1st aid kit along with a neck lanyard and a spare cell. I got Arcs in all my 1st aid kits. That way you know you will have a light when really need one.
> 
> kelmo



I'm not worried about the knot, but l'm second guessing the placement because I don't know if I want it getting wet. Supposed to be waterproof, but I don't know if I want to chance it more than I need to. Also, maybe it's more susceptible to theft out there. I like the idea of having it in my pack, but honestly, I think it would get less banged up outside. There's all sorts of loose stuff in there.

Thanks for the suggestion about the first aid kit. I'll look into that next.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2011)

Great to see that the list is done, and that everything worked out well for everyone.

Merry Christmas to all. :santa:


----------



## H-Man (Dec 18, 2011)

And here are the photos of the lights: 




I'm impressed with the beam, the forethought to include lithium primary AAA cells instead of alkaline cells due to the tendency for alkaline cells to leak, and the fob lights are icing on the cake. And there was a Christmas card in the box too! lovecpf
EDIT: I spend 15 minuets playing with the solar force (wow this thing is bright, it is almost like a hand held sun.) Apparently I'm acting like a four year old with a flashlight.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally, took the package from post office
It was quite a urge run cause schools off at 4:15 and post office close at 5
I had to be speedy for the way, when i arrive, 5 mins before it closes
This is how im going to use the light




The way to use a weaponlight in a firearm ban region,
looks similar to the way we use weaponlight isnt it?
I havnt figure out how to use the rat tail and im looking for hex screw driver
Hope i can try it out soon!
Thanks Ether and merry xmas to CPF!


----------



## etherealshade (Dec 19, 2011)

The tape switch is fairly easy to use. First you have to remove the internal parts of the tailcap (the spring part falls out, the rubber button can be pushed out by hand). Then you insert the tape switch through the tailcap housing. You can see a photo of the idea here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?210810-WTB-WTT-for-OLD-Surefire-tape-switch


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 19, 2011)

Still waiting for my light to arrive. The wait is unbearable :-(

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 19, 2011)

AFAIK 9Z is a long-discontinued product
I wonder how do you keep it in such a good condition all over the years
Even it is Type II Anod, theres only a tiny chip on the thinner grip position
Ive dug out my XPG Module and put it in with 3 RCR, works better than in G2
This one is a baby!!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 19, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Wow, I have nothing that will drive a LED at 3 amps. I'm assuming RCR123's can't even handle that can they? Will this drive level require multiple cells? I've seen a bunch of 18650 light with XM-L, but not sure how hard they are being driven. Can a single 18650 provide that much power? For how long?
> 
> BTW, I was confused a little earlier, so if some stuff I said didn't make sense, just ignore it. Someone told me the new LEDs (XP-G and XM-L) was much bigger. I assumed they meant the whole emitter package, but what they should of said was the die was much bigger. Also when you say drop-in, my mind is wandering to stuff like the P60 drop-ins.  But now I get it, XM-L's CAN be a direct replacement for Lux3s! Got it! Thanks!!! I'll just frost or stipple optics/reflectors as needed.



Bad idea to go with the RCRs. Good quality 18650's are safe, in fact we ROP drivers used to push them to 2C for 2200mAH cells back in the day which was pretty cutting edge: 4.4 amps! At that rate, half an hour. At 3A, 45 minutes. 

The XM-L has a significantly bigger die, you MIGHT need to ream out the reflector just a little depending on the size of the opening. 

And glad that we've wrapped up this year's giveaway nicely


----------



## varmint (Dec 19, 2011)

I got another of my gifts today, perfect timing too. The quality of workmanship in the neck lanyards is A+++++, It will get its 1st use tonight, in the rain it looks like! The Derrelight is awesome, I recieved a 750 lumen pill today for it as a special surprise, it is very bright, I can't wait until tonight feeding livestock with it to compare it with my TN11. I am very pleased with all, just a good feeling. I will post some pics later tonight. The Derrelight intrigues me as I rarely see one mentioned especially as nice of light as it is. It seems to be very bright to say the least.
Thanks again to all. I am thrilled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 19, 2011)

REDAT9-AP1 said:


> I got mine in the mail 2day... #18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update: I've had it for a few days now and am impressed with it's output ... great combo of flood and throw... it's now my new EDC and bike Headlight... thanks again Medieval!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 19, 2011)

varmint said:


> I got another of my gifts today, perfect timing too. The quality of workmanship in the neck lanyards is A+++++, It will get its 1st use tonight, in the rain it looks like! The Derrelight is awesome, I recieved a 750 lumen pill today for it as a special surprise, it is very bright, I can't wait until tonight feeding livestock with it to compare it with my TN11. I am very pleased with all, just a good feeling. I will post some pics later tonight. The Derrelight intrigues me as I rarely see one mentioned especially as nice of light as it is. It seems to be very bright to say the least.
> Thanks again to all. I am thrilled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dereelight is one of those brands that when it first arrives is known as "Flavor of the month."

CPFers simply devour the flavor of the month, then move on. Once in a rare while, a brand will win over many of us and continue to be popular. Usually though, it won't. Often times being forgotten or ignored by many of us here on CPF. Then you get a brand that develops a small but loyal following. That's Dereelight. My CL1H V4 is the most comfortable 2xCR123 light I've ever held in my hand. It's one of the few non-SureFire CR123 based lights that I'd hold onto if it ever came to the point where I'd have to sell off my collection for money.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 19, 2011)

I still like solar force. It seems to be a price low enough that my airsofting freinds can afford it, but well enough built to last the test of time. (I don't have an airsoft gun, TBH I have shot more real rounds then airsoft pellets)


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the SC31w generously donated by Scout24 today. The light is practically brand new, no scratches at all. I was expecting a user. The tint is awesome! I finally know what the hype is about regarding the low low sub 1 lumen mode a.k.a moon mode. Thanks scout24!

Now, the bad part...

The post office mis-sent the Kershaw Zing generously donated by xian13. What a bummer! It should arrive shortly. Well, at least that's what usps.com said.

A big THANK YOU to everyone that donated and those who helped organized this event/thread.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 19, 2011)

So... I got home from work 1hr. ago and saw a package for me... It was my second light #9. Fenix P3D Q5... woo-hooo! generously donated by Monocrom... I never thought a small light like this could put out so much light, it's awesome and the different modes are so useful... thank you Monocrom... :thumbsup: i took some pics but i'm having trouble uploading them... i'm using tapalk on my phone to do it but it's telling me to try again later... sorry...

Big thank you to all the peeps who made this great event possible...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't worry about the pics. I'm just glad you're enjoying it and its 6 different modes.


----------



## raynstacy (Dec 20, 2011)

got these 2 packages today, These are really wonderful little lights. Thanks to Scout24,notrefined and everyone here who made this possible. Merry Christmas!
11. Peak Logan QTC, power level 4, 99%+ condition, generously donated by Scout24
32. Peak Lego Fun #1: 2 brass pocket bodies, a brass 3-LED head and a stainless Eiger XP-G #8 head, generously donated by notrefined


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Don't worry about the pics. I'm just glad you're enjoying it and its 6 different modes.



Right on... i sure am... thanks again bro...
K I got the pics to load













Turbo mode on small table about 2 feet from window blinds


----------



## neal71 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have managed to find a use for the 6p every night so far and now I know why everyone talks about surefire. The drop-in although very bright, is extremely practical since it is all flood. Thanks again kelmo for everything. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tyrantrave (Dec 20, 2011)

My torch arrived today! It's absolutely gorgeous.






Thanks etheralshade and all of CPF for this great event! Merry Christmas!


----------



## H-Man (Dec 21, 2011)

I figured out how I'll use the 10280 lug body. I found some 100 mah 6 volt nimh battery packs made up of 1/3 aaa cells that were rated for at least 12C. 2 of those in a 10280 lug body should get me 150 lumens. I don't fell comfortable having an unprotected li-ion cell on my key chain yet, pocket maybe, but key chain no.


----------



## eternity (Dec 21, 2011)

The Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval, has arrived! 

I think it was brand new too! It was still in package with tape on it.  Very nice feel and you can just tell it is solidly constructed. This is my first Surefire so it was nice to see just how well made these lights are. And as a bonus, medieval also threw in a led head. It's pretty nice with a spot like beam. Now somebody point me at a list of led heads for Surefire E2E's so I can figure out which one this is. 

Thank you again medieval, and Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 22, 2011)

eternity said:


> The Surefire E2E Ha gray, generously donated by medieval, has arrived!
> 
> I think it was brand new too! It was still in package with tape on it.  Very nice feel and you can just tell it is solidly constructed. This is my first Surefire so it was nice to see just how well made these lights are. And as a bonus, medieval also threw in a led head. It's pretty nice with a spot like beam. Now somebody point me at a list of led heads for Surefire E2E's so I can figure out which one this is.
> 
> Thank you again medieval, and Merry Christmas everybody!



Might disappoint you but it would be very limited if you wont change the bezel
1. Surefire's factory led are hell expensive
2. Only a few "real drop in" is available

The final chance is either mod your own or change the bezel to a 3rd party one


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2011)

@jh
The LED head was included in eternity's gift already.


@ eternity
You can search surefire's website to compare what LED you might have received


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 22, 2011)

ico said:


> @jh
> The LED head was included in eternity's gift already.
> 
> 
> ...



Which head was it?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2011)

The Thrunite arrived and was greeted by a very grateful 14 year old A-student.  She has never had what most of us would consider a "real" flashlight, and this keychain light blows away a 2D dollar-store special that's for sure! Thanks very much for the Thrunite AAA light Scout & Csshih! 
I still haven't received the one for myself, tracking says it's in Springfield, MA. I'm excited that it's FINALLY showing on the post office tracking site though! LOL


----------



## csshih (Dec 24, 2011)

Christmas Eve! I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!

Craig


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 24, 2011)

csshih said:


> Christmas Eve! I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!
> 
> Craig



Thanks. Yes pretty nice but just kind of worried no flashlight yet for me  Damn, living in Mauritius is great most of the times, but atm it stinks pretty much! The wait is unbearable -_-


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im even edc-ing my 9Z now, it fits well in the coat's pocket and its quite slim to be brought everyday


----------



## kelmo (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks neal71!

I really appreciate your gesture!!! 

kelmo


----------



## Blight (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I finally got to open my gift from this thread on Christmas day and they were both beautiful.

The Zebralight H31 headlamp from ksbman was even smaller than I expected and once I figured out how to operate it, I was impressed. It loos very nice too. ksbman even threw in a dozen Surefire batteries for it. :thumbsup: Thank you!

The neck lanyard from essexman was also much nicer than I expected. It is very well made and luckily I got a nice color combo of blue and speckled gray. I was afraid I'd get a pink and neon green one.  What colors did you other guys get? Thanks again!

Happy Holidays everybody!


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> Thanks. Yes pretty nice but just kind of worried no flashlight yet for me  Damn, living in Mauritius is great most of the times, but atm it stinks pretty much! The wait is unbearable -_-



You're not alone my friend. I'm expecting mine to arrive next year even if it was sent last Dec12. PO here kinda suck. The long wait is fine as long as the package will surely arrive


----------



## eternity (Dec 26, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Which head was it?



It wasn't a Surefire led head, but it doesn't matter anymore. In my stupidity, I accidentally killed it.  The E2E incandescent still works great!


----------



## eternity (Dec 26, 2011)

Nomad said:


> The Thrunite arrived and was greeted by a very grateful 14 year old A-student.  She has never had what most of us would consider a "real" flashlight, and this keychain light blows away a 2D dollar-store special that's for sure! Thanks very much for the Thrunite AAA light Scout & Csshih!
> I still haven't received the one for myself, tracking says it's in Springfield, MA. I'm excited that it's FINALLY showing on the post office tracking site though! LOL



The Surefire 6P generously donated by KevinL is still listed as in Singapore. I'm in the US. The wait is unbearable!!! 

Are we ever going to find out how Soulrasier was _taken care of_?


----------



## neal71 (Dec 27, 2011)

kelmo said:


> Thanks neal71!
> 
> I really appreciate your gesture!!!
> 
> kelmo



You are very welcome, glad you liked it. 

Neal


----------



## Timmyns (Dec 27, 2011)

My Zebralight H31Fw has arrived and each day I am more and more impressed with this light. Such great build quality and interface, so practical and beam and tint are simply wonderful. I have already used it to replace a stuck PSU fan on my PC. Here's a few pics that this light deserves. 











Thanks once again everyone for this event and wish you all happy holidays.:wave:


----------



## goki (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely no "santa light" for me till sometime after New Year. There was a slight incident with regards to the Lumahunter MPV that's still being worked out and I'm not sure yet about the status of the iTP A1 EOS. :candle:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi goki, the EOS hasn't shipped yet, sorry. Up to Christmas I was working 15 hour days, then the post office had been shut the last 4 days. It'll be in the mail tomorrow, I promise!


----------



## eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

goki said:


> Definitely no "santa light" for me till sometime after New Year. There was a slight incident with regards to the Lumahunter MPV that's still being worked out and I'm not sure yet about the status of the iTP A1 EOS. :candle:



Incident? What incident? What happened?


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

I have some questions too

The package was sent on Dec 12 Status: "Dispatched to Sort Facility". The last update on USPS was on Dec 14. It's status is "Processed through USPS Sort Facility" Location:"Chicago IL"  

Is this the last Update that means the package has left the US or is it just that the package is still in Chicago? I don't know the steps with the US mail service so I don't know what step the package is now.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 28, 2011)

The eigers are here, but can't find my camera. Even on Ni-Mh, the #8 head gives a very nice, bright beam. 
Thank You again for making this happen.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 28, 2011)

ico said:


> I have some questions too
> 
> The package was sent on Dec 12 Status: "Dispatched to Sort Facility". The last update on USPS was on Dec 14. It's status is "Processed through USPS Sort Facility" Location:"Chicago IL"
> 
> Is this the last Update that means the package has left the US or is it just that the package is still in Chicago? I don't know the steps with the US mail service so I don't know what step the package is now.


If it has arrived at phillipines, it says:
The package has arrived at ____ and ready for delivery


----------



## Nomad (Dec 28, 2011)

eternity said:


> The Surefire 6P generously donated by KevinL is still listed as in Singapore. I'm in the US. The wait is unbearable!!!
> 
> Are we ever going to find out how Soulrasier was _taken care of_?



That is up to the gift giver. Since apparently Soulraiser's posts are still not getting approved. ??? I have no idea why that is. Please be assured he is ecstatic with his gift and can't stop talking about how happy he is with it!


----------



## Essexman (Dec 28, 2011)

Blight said:


> I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I finally got to open my gift from this thread on Christmas day and they were both beautiful.
> 
> The Zebralight H31 headlamp from ksbman was even smaller than I expected and once I figured out how to operate it, I was impressed. It loos very nice too. ksbman even threw in a dozen Surefire batteries for it. :thumbsup: Thank you!
> 
> ...



Hi Blight, glad you like the paracord neck lanayard. I don't think I made a pink and neon green! Did I???


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 28, 2011)

My El Capitan arrived today! Holy cow, this thing is built like a tank. It's HEAVY! I really like how you can unscrew the keyring holder in the back and adjust how deeply the battery sits in the body. I haven't worked out a way to use the QTC yet, but it shoud be pretty easy. Here are some pics:







As you can see, Timmyns included a lithium primary in the package. :thumbsup: This was much appreciated because it allowed me to fire it up right there in the car. 







I've got big plans for this one! Thanks again to Timmyns and everyone else who donated this year.


----------



## legtu (Dec 29, 2011)

ico said:


> I have some questions too
> 
> The package was sent on Dec 12 Status: "Dispatched to Sort Facility". The last update on USPS was on Dec 14. It's status is "Processed through USPS Sort Facility" Location:"Chicago IL"
> 
> Is this the last Update that means the package has left the US or is it just that the package is still in Chicago? I don't know the steps with the US mail service so I don't know what step the package is now.



it most likely means that it has already left the US. packages from the US usually takes around 1-2 weeks to get here in the PH so chances are, your package is already here and just waiting to be processed or delivered.


----------



## legtu (Dec 29, 2011)

anybody know how to contact caltemus through other means (aside from cpf's pm system)? he's not replying to my pm and he hasn't been online here since 12-04 (based from his profile).


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 29, 2011)

My experience for mailing from HK to US
Usually the maximum is 2 weeks
By regular air mail
I guess it might be similar for Asia-to-US mail


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 29, 2011)

Not received my flashlight yet. If it does not come tomorrow, then it will have to be after the 3rd of January as the post office will stay closed as from 31st Dec. I sure hope it comes though!


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 31, 2011)

My Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-in was delivered to me today (New Years Day)!! A great holiday gift! Thank you Monocrom! 4pcs CR123 and a very useful keychain light came along with it! 

Will try to post some pics later if I can. Still playing around with the Surefire...


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 1, 2012)

dobermann100 said:


> My Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M60 drop-inwas delivered to me today (New Years Day)!! A great holiday gift! Thank you Monocrom! 4pcs CR123 and a very useful keychain light came along with it!
> 
> Will try to post some pics later if I can. Still playing around with the Surefire...



Great to hear that the package arrived safe & sound. I had hoped it would reach you just before Christmas. But I'm glad it arrived safely, and at least in time to kick off the New Year. Enjoy! I'm sure you'll get plenty of use out of all the items.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 1, 2012)

eternity said:


> The Surefire 6P generously donated by KevinL is still listed as in Singapore. I'm in the US. The wait is unbearable!!!
> 
> Are we ever going to find out how Soulrasier was _taken care of_?



Same here actually  I too am waiting for another package myself, something I ordered from DX. Seems the postal system really falls apart in December 

I am almost certain it has left, based on my experience in prior years dealing in lights on CPF. For this class of mail, tracking only updates once the package touches down in the US - it must be somewhere around the world right now....


----------



## goki (Jan 4, 2012)

eternity said:


> Incident? What incident? What happened?



I haven't received a recent update yet but let's just say that I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that eventually the MPV will find its way to me. :candle:



mvyrmnd said:


> Hi goki, the EOS hasn't shipped yet, sorry. Up to Christmas I was working 15 hour days, then the post office had been shut the last 4 days. It'll be in the mail tomorrow, I promise!



It's okay, no worries.


----------



## Duraflametree (Jan 4, 2012)

After receiving a gift card to Amazon for Christmas, I decided to turn it into a Fenix TK35. Having tons of fun with it, and I am currently awaiting my 18650 batteries. 

My sister also got me the Fenix MC10 angle light, which is really starting to grow on me. I have the flashlight headband with a PD30 on one side, an ld20 on the other and the MC10 in the middle.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Jan 5, 2012)

legtu said:


> anybody know how to contact caltemus through other means (aside from cpf's pm system)? he's not replying to my pm and he hasn't been online here since 12-04 (based from his profile).



Really no clue man...Maybe some mod can *try* to help you if his email is private or something. That too I'm not sure they will do if the member has chosen not to receive any emails from admins...You should probably just wait and hope for the best. Sad but can't really do anything about it.
Im in *nearly* the same boat as you. The flashlight that I chose and was shipped on the 9th of December has still not reached me somehow  Me too Im hoping for the best!


----------



## dobermann100 (Jan 5, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> The flashlight that I chose and was shipped on the 9th of December has still not reached me somehow



Probably because you're light years away from us. :naughty:


----------



## SuLyMaN (Jan 8, 2012)

wow guys....THANKS KSBMAN.....Finally received the Quark X AA2 Tactical..Gorgeous torch! You loaded me with batteries too mate  8 lithium cells and 2 duracells  That torch is so awesome and I finally got to know what a floody and a moonlight mode is!! Absolutely rocking! My 2 1/2 yr old kid loves it too! I set the flashlight on moonlight and he uses it!!!

I'll post pic asap mate! Extremely busy this weekend.


----------



## goki (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm glad you guys have received your lights.

Still nothing on my side. :sigh:


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 9, 2012)

goki said:


> I'm glad you guys have received your lights.
> 
> Still nothing on my side. :sigh:


International shipping may take 4-5 weeks or even 12 weeks, depends on how much was paid
If it was delivered as a small parcel with air, usually 2 weeks
If it was shipped, varies up to 10-12 weeks, as there are many process, 
Custom clearance, loading the cargo into container then onto ship, shipping over half globe, arrive at port and then repeat the first 2 steps, finally arrives at the post office and still require a 2nd delivery


----------



## goki (Jan 9, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> International shipping may take 4-5 weeks or even 12 weeks, depends on how much was paid



12 weeks? Wow! I've received packages sent via sea freight from almost half-way around the world and nothing took that long.



jh333233 said:


> Custom clearance, loading the cargo into container then onto ship, shipping over half globe, arrive at port and then repeat the first 2 steps, finally arrives at the post office and still require a 2nd delivery



Does any here send small flashlights via sea freight? :naughty:

Anyway if mvyrmnd was able to send the iTP last December, I should be expecting it this week or next week.

As for the Lumahunter MPV, still no update. I can only hope that it find its way to jvc55349. At least then, I can expect that it's going to be mailed eventually.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 10, 2012)

goki said:


> 12 weeks? Wow! I've received packages sent via sea freight from almost half-way around the world and nothing took that long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sometime it takes 2 months by ship
Like how exchange students ship their luggage back to homeland when it is over the quota of plane, like over 20kg
Then they will have to ship it and time really varies


----------



## dobermann100 (Jan 14, 2012)

My Thrunite Ti Firefly was delivered to me today. Thanks Scout24 and csshih for the great light!


With the 6P from Monocrom







on Firefly mode


----------



## eternity (Jan 14, 2012)

goki said:


> 12 weeks? Wow! I've received packages sent via sea freight from almost half-way around the world and nothing took that long. Does any here send small flashlights via sea freight? :naughty: Anyway if mvyrmnd was able to send the iTP last December, I should be expecting it this week or next week. As for the Lumahunter MPV, still no update. I can only hope that it find its way to jvc55349. At least then, I can expect that it's going to be mailed eventually.


 What do you mean find it's way to jvc55349. Isn't he the one sending the light?


----------



## eternity (Jan 14, 2012)

Got my Surefire 6P from KevinL today! Just wanted everybody to know and to publicly thank him again. Thanks KevinL! He even threw in a few extra tiny keychain lights!


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine arrived here on the country last Jan 3 but the notice came only after a week so I just picked it up last Wednesday.

Here are some pictures




















The quark turbo is the best!

Thank you very much Keith and csshih and also to those who support this event


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 15, 2012)

The post office is slow this year.

I sent Beamer4D his gift on 12-08-2011 air mail to CT USA. Just got confirmation he got it today.

4sevens.ca sent me a package January 4, 2012. Still waiting. 4sevens.ca is roughly 10 (ten) miles from my place.


----------



## varmint (Jan 15, 2012)

I also want to thank all for their thoughtful gifts. The Derrelite VBS I got from Medieval has become my favorite light, I am wearing it out using it so much!!!! The E01 stays by by bedside every night and I really like the glowring on it.

Very pleased


----------



## SuLyMaN (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are the screen shots as promised guys. Once again thanks to Keith! (ksbman)

*Shots of the wonderful gift.*










*Outdoor shot of flashlight..*
Excuse the quality. I am not a pro when it comes to shooting flashlight lights!! I had to hold camera + flashlight and take shot hence a bit blurry....The tree is at about 45-50 yards/metres and I pointed the flashlight a bit up. Nice spill. It reproduces pretty much what I see though. There is a bit of light noise on the right end of the 2nd picture due to another light source.

*Shot before night*





*Shot after night fall*


----------



## legtu (Jan 17, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> Really no clue man...Maybe some mod can *try* to help you if his email is private or something. That too I'm not sure they will do if the member has chosen not to receive any emails from admins...You should probably just wait and hope for the best. Sad but can't really do anything about it.



i'm still waiting and hoping that caltemus would show up, i hope he's ok. me and PaulSR is on the same boat with regards to caltemus' light.

@goki
that kinda hurts. i think just about everyone here has received one (or all) of their picks and to my understanding, you haven't gotten any of yours. heck, even Soulraiser who wasn't offically part of the list has also received a light.

i don't think anyone here sends a light via sea freight and i don't think sea freight companies accepts small packages since they mostly handle large cargoes/boxes. unless you where receiving a large box of lights or one really big light, it's highly unlikely that someone would send it via sea.


----------



## goki (Jan 20, 2012)

eternity said:


> What do you mean find it's way to jvc55349. Isn't he the one sending the light?



The MVP went missing and is still missing. I still have a little bit of hope left that it will get found...

Yup legtu, I've got nothing yet. My first light choice seems to be a no-go and I'm still waiting for the second. The MVP would have been really perfect for my needs.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 27, 2012)

4sevens.ca sent me a pair of 14500 January 4th. They just arrived. That is 24 days for ~10 miles.
Looks like Canada Post was caught flat footed by the increase in online sales / christmas packages. From postings in this and other threads looks like USPS and other postal services are in the same boat.


----------



## Persefone (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi to all, i just received the ITP from etheralshade (thank you very much again  ) but i'm still waiting for my first choiche: the novatac 120T. I really want that light and i hope it arrives soon but i admit that i'm loosing hope :-(


----------



## etherealshade (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't believe it took so long, I sent that ages ago! Next time I'll just fly to Italy and hand deliver it!


----------



## Persefone (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that flashlight arrived in less than a week in Italy and then it remained more than a month in an office somewhere.. But i have a very good news: today it's arrived the Novatac too! Now i'm fully satisfied and i want to say thank you to all, in particular to etherealshade and ksbman (thank you for batteries too, i'm ok for an year with them  ). They take a lot of time but they arrived safe to me


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 1, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> 4sevens.ca sent me a pair of 14500 January 4th. They just arrived. That is 24 days for ~10 miles.
> Looks like Canada Post was caught flat footed by the increase in online sales / christmas packages. From postings in this and other threads looks like USPS and other postal services are in the same boat.



USPS was fine, i asked replacement parts from surefire and they arrived from another side of the globe, just for a week


----------



## goki (Feb 6, 2012)

Still nothing for me... nada... zero light. :sigh:

I haven't received any update from jvc55349 for quite sometime so I guess it's safe to assume that the lost Lumahunter MVP is still missing. No light, no batteries, no charger. I don't think that there's still a reason for me to hope that it might get found after all this time. :shrug:

As for my 2nd pick, it's been more than a month already since it was mailed. I guess I won't be holding my breath for that too. :thinking:

:shakehead


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 7, 2012)

Goki, I'm sad to hear that. I posted the same time as another item, which I know has arrived, so I know it left my local post office. I hope it gets there soon! 

I waited 7 weeks for something in the mail over Christmas, so even though it's very late, I'm sure it will turn up eventually.


----------



## Vortus (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be to concerned at this point. Stuff I have bought from overseas, be it the marketplace, ebay, whatever, have at times taken more than 2 months to arrive. Bought a SF SS L2 from a UK member, it shipped right after I bought it, took almost 9 weeks. And as mentioned, 3 months isn't unheard of as it gets hectic for the assorted parcel delivery services. While small packages generally are not shipped by themselves, they can be grouped with other small packages into a container and shipped by slow boat.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2012)

I just received the E1E. It also took almost a month since it arrived at the PO on the last week of january. 

The light is so small. They always look big in pictures. A nice fit in my hand. Monocrom also added an extra lamp.

Thank you very much guys.

I hope others get their gifts too


----------



## goki (May 2, 2012)

Just for the record, I never got anything.

I guess luck wasn't on my side. Oh well, I did have fun researching and deciding which light to pick. 

Thanks to csshih for organizing and the donators for donating!


----------



## Ragnar66 (Oct 31, 2012)

FYI for Goki and anyone else that is interested. I found the MVP! It was on the police boat for a bit a dropped into a sitting duty bag. I have pmed GOKI so It may be a year by the time he gets it but what r ya gonna do........


----------



## Essexman (Oct 31, 2012)

jvc55349 said:


> FYI for Goki and anyone else that is interested. I found the MVP! It was on the police boat for a bit a dropped into a sitting duty bag. I have pmed GOKI so It may be a year by the time he gets it but what r ya gonna do........



This put a smile on my face. Credit to you for coming back to this thread and posting.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah...i was pretty happy to find it...... I'm not in a position to pay for his shipping at this time but the light, batteries and charger are a go if he contacts me.......j


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 2, 2012)

Light is on the way....... was able to get reasonable shipping........as they say....better late than never


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2012)

interesting that this thread popped up. it's time for Christmas Gifts X


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, yes it is.

So where's this year's topic?


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2012)

Right here!

woosh /o/ over to that topic.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346991


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks! 

Can't wait to donate again, for this year now.


----------

